# SubGirl’s grow with new Spider Farmer SF-2000 light



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

So I was excited to open the email from Spider Farmer with an offer to give their SF-2000 LED light a free test run. I agreed to do a seed to harvest test under their sweet new light that they are currently packing up to ship to me. They are even sending me a Spider Farmer 6” exhaust fan to boot.  I told them that I would have a tent empty in a couple of weeks so the timing should be perfect. 

As I wait for my trichomes to ripen in the flower tent, I get to choose some new seeds for the trial. I was thinking about trying out auto-flower seeds as I have a few to try out in my stash and have never grown autos before. This might be a good time to try them and the new light together.

I know nothing about the auto seeds I have so I will have to look them up.  I will also have to check out our local auto experts threads for help. This is what I have for autos. They came as freebies twenty20 from North Atlantic seed company with my last order with them. They are not marked feminized so that will be something else new for me. There are only 7 seeds total so I guess I would have to plant all of them in hopes to get enough females to fill the tent which is only 2x4 

Whiskey Zulu F3

Trizkit F2

White widow Auto

Knows candy F1 auto

I do have a few other non auto seeds to choose from (thanks to some good friends) also not feminized if these auto seeds don’t sound good. So are any of y’all familiar with these auto seeds?  

Looking forward to testing out the new light and the new grow too


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

awesome!

I will be vatching and vaiting for results cause I need to upgrade my lights and go from HPS to leds 

sorry but I know nothing about autos , tried to grow them like 10 years ago , gave up , sent my seeds to Carty and the rest is history

 cheers!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

Now see what you started LOL


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 26, 2022)

Nice, I can't help you with the autos but I will enjoy watching you grow them. Good Luck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2022)

Spider Farmer picked a great candidate as a tester as you have great gardening skills, an attention to detail and keep good records. I would suggest running at least one plant that you have run before and have results for that strandivar(@bigsur51). It would be good to see how the new light compares with your old light. SF may prefer that as they likely want to show their lights strengths vs other vendors. Doing that may encourage them to use you as a marketing rep for future new lights as well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awesome!
> 
> I will be vatching and vaiting for results cause I need to upgrade my lights and go from HPS to leds
> 
> ...


I guess I’m not sure yet on the autos. I’ve read that they have gotten better since autos came out by mixing them with photoperiods to get better weed and yields. My plan was to grow something really stinky this next grow. I do have three beautiful clones I took from the Josie plant before putting it outside ready for the flower tent. This plant is from the seeds you gave me and although I haven’t tried it yet, both the outside plant and the new clones are putting off some great skunky smells and are showing great potential so that may help to have on the back burner.  These are the clones ready for the flower tent in a couple of weeks. I love how they look. I’ve been trying to keep their grow slow so they don’t overtake the tent before I can get a net over them. They did have their first serving of cal mag yesterday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

I’m sure CartMan will have some suggestions and tips on those autos

man your clones sure look healthy!…good job!

it is a lot of fun evaluating cannabis from seed to harvest to consumption

we are looking forward to some R&D on about 10 different strandivars this fall!

always something to do!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 26, 2022)

Very cool. Looking forward to the SF grow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’m sure CartMan will have some suggestions and tips on those autos
> 
> man your clones sure look healthy!…good job!
> 
> ...


Thanks big but those clones and their mother plant are the healthiest plants I’ve grown to date. (Nothing to do with me I’m sure) They are also the thirstiest plants I’ve ever seen. They want water every day. I water them until I get a little runoff and the next day the pots are light again wanting more. I’ve not given them nutes except one time as I’m trying to keep them at bay till I can spread them under the net in the flower tent. (Two more weeks haha) They will be ready to change to 12/12 soon after I get them in there I’m sure as I usually try to get a full screen before doing that and they are not to far from filling the screen already. I think they may be my best and prettiest grow yet. I wont be able to try any till the outside plant is ready tho..


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

Maybe Spider will provide us all a light to see who here will be crowned *The Best Spider Farmer



*


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe Spider will provide us all a light to see who here will be crowned *The Best Spider Farmer*
> *View attachment 304091
> *


Literally a pipe dream…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

You should see my Snake Farmer LEDS I just got


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 26, 2022)

..


RosterMan said:


> View attachment 304092


I'm told snake urine has perfectly balanced NPK and buffered for a stable PH. Also adds flavor to the buds...


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 26, 2022)

I had some extra funds when they first started throwing out their spider farmer boards and I was so early grabbing the first SF 2000s that they came without dimmers. The second two that I grabbed had the dimmers and the plugins where you can daisy chain them which is pretty cool you'll have to experiment in that space with your dimmer because it was my experience but they're so powerful this new LED technology that you can almost keep them 18 inches away with ease. I can't wait to see what you do with them


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You should see my Snake Farmer LEDS I just got


I hear Severus Snape helped put the ‘magic’ in those LEDs. House Slitherin is testing them out in their Magical Plants class.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe Spider will provide us all a light to see who here will be crowned *The Best Spider Farmer*
> *View attachment 304091
> *


That’s a great idea but @CrashMagnet would be a shoe in on the whole spider farmer thing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

Ive have a spider farmer tent for over a year and have been very happy with its quality. That zipper gets a lot of use and still works like new.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> ..
> 
> I'm told snake urine has perfectly balanced NPK and buffered for a stable PH. Also adds flavor to the buds...




only snakes that are raised on cal-mag


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2022)

Wow, the only thing I ever got invited to test was a suicide kit from the Kevorkian Institute.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 26, 2022)

That tent is nice...its my experience that the zippers usually go first on poorly made models of tent


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2022)

I received an email about 5 years ago from Mars Hydro asking if I would test one of their LEDs. I accepted and that was the last I heard from them. I did get the benefit of a huge surge in spam after my reply.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wow, the only thing I ever got invited to test was a suicide kit from the Kevorkian Institute.


And see You did not even do that right


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I received an email about 5 years ago from Mars Hydro asking if I would test one of their LEDs. I accepted and that was the last I heard from them. I did get the benefit of a huge surge in spam after my reply.


I made the mistake of testing one of Mars Hydro 1st generation 1600 lamps.
Cost me a fortune and half the diodes burnt out 1st grow with room temps under 80degs.
Failed


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

I got to test some sockets as a kid


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 26, 2022)

What was the old saying 220 holds you and 110 throws you or something like that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I received an email about 5 years ago from Mars Hydro asking if I would test one of their LEDs. I accepted and that was the last I heard from them. I did get the benefit of a huge surge in spam after my reply.


I’m trying not to mention any other brand names of lights or any other equipment that SF also sells on this thread since I’m testing the SF lights. Sorry to hear that happened  to you tho.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I got to test some sockets as a kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s funny


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> What was the old saying 220 holds you and 110 throws you or something like that




don’t know about that but I do know how to test light sockets too


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m trying not to mention any other brand names of lights or any other equipment that SF also sells on this thread since I’m testing the SF lights. Sorry to hear that happened  to you tho.


I would start another thread to late to say that now and go back and clean up all the jokes .


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s funny




laughter is like a good medicine


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m trying not to mention any other brand names of lights or any other equipment that SF also sells on this thread since I’m testing the SF lights. Sorry to hear that happened  to you tho.


I can delete the comment if you wish.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I can delete the comment if you wish.


No that’s ok


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would start another thread to late to say that now and go back and clean up all the jokes .


No please I love the jokes SF will just have to deal with my funny friends.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I got to test some sockets as a kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When my first son was about 2, I was in the kitchen while he was playing in the living room. I heard a pop, a whizzing sound, a ‘ding’ and my son bawling. He had stuck a fork in a socket and the fork hit a wall about 10 ft away. It gouged the dry wall.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No please I love the jokes SF will just have to deal with my funny friends.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> When my first son was about 2, I was in the kitchen while he was playing in the living room. I heard a pop, a whizzing sound, a ‘ding’ and my son bawling. He had stuck a fork in a socket and the fork hit a wall about 10 ft away. It gouged the dry wall.


I know that was scary


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know that was scary


He was fine so it is kinda funny in hind sight


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I got to test some sockets as a kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocking.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> When my first son was about 2, I was in the kitchen while he was playing in the living room. I heard a pop, a whizzing sound, a ‘ding’ and my son bawling. He had stuck a fork in a socket and the fork hit a wall about 10 ft away. It gouged the dry wall.


I can remember when I was just a little fella around 3, I found a pair of tweezers and figured they'd fit in the wall socket. Never felt the poke. Mom soccer kicked me across the kitchen floor just as the fuse blew. Thanks, Mom. Miss ya.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can remember when I was just a little fella around 3, I found a pair of tweezers and figured they'd fit in the wall socket. Never felt the poke. Mom soccer kicked me across the kitchen floor just as the fuse blew. Thanks, Mom. Miss ya.


GOAL.........................................


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2022)

I stuck a bobby pin in a plug in once.....only took once to realize why you don't do that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Got an email that said the new spider farmer light should be here today . I will take some pictures of un packaging when I open it. Decided to put it in my veg tent and try the 7 auto seeds I have. Been studying up on @Carty auto advice pages for help in getting the grow started. Ordered 2 gallon cloth pots and will try to get as close to his soil mix as I can. 
still waiting tho for the flower tent to finish up. The last three plants are still close but no cigar so I’ll look at them again today to hopefully see more amber. The tent will get a good sanitizing before putting the three Josie girls in there that are now in the veg tent. 
super excited to document the auto grow. I’ve always been curious about autos so this is the perfect opportunity to get a grow under my belt.

Hope everyone is having a swell day


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I stuck a bobby pin in a plug in once.....only took once to realize why you don't do that.


Here I was thinking the Army forced you to close hand watch nukes being tested by Oppenheimer and his team


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

I'll be watching, SubGal. I have zero experience with autos, but have always been curious.
I know Carty's got 'em down to a science and Hopper likes 'em 'cause they don't peek over his fence down there in no-grow land.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

all the best on this new cycle and the new toy , a new cannabis adventure 

say , do you have a Josie in flower?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll be watching, SubGal. I have zero experience with autos, but have always been curious.
> I know Carty's got 'em down to a science and Hopper likes 'em 'cause they don't peek over his fence down there in no-grow land.


Hippie is up early


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> all the best on this new cycle and the new toy , a new cannabis adventure
> 
> say , do you have a Josie in flower?


I’m really not sure big. It is still making blooms but I don’t know how much reveg is going on or will it start to make bigger healthier blooms since it’s almost bloom season or I think it is anyway. The plant is a bit over 6’ high and has about 12 long cola sites.




Your browser is not able to display this video.





tell me what you think is going on…


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2022)

I only did an auto once, it was interesting to say the least but myself being an outdoorer even with all the hazards and pests just not what I'm used to .  .. but at this latitude I don't need quick and discreet ..

Hope the best in all you desire from it sub.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m really not sure big. It is still making blooms but I don’t know how much reveg is going on or will it start to make bigger healthier blooms since it’s almost bloom season or I think it is anyway. The plant is a bit over 6’ high and has about 12 long cola sites.
> View attachment 305158
> 
> 
> tell me what you think is going on…


That outdoor plant is looking very nice 

Look forward to watching work your magic on these autos. I am playing with one right now myself.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m really not sure big. It is still making blooms but I don’t know how much reveg is going on or will it start to make bigger healthier blooms since it’s almost bloom season or I think it is anyway. The plant is a bit over 6’ high and has about 12 long cola sites.
> View attachment 305158
> 
> 
> tell me what you think is going on…







whats going on is that lady is stacking on some calyxes and you are gonna end up with some baseball bat sized colas


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

Imma gonna ask ya a favor please , could you take a few photos of the Josie plant so I can copy and save it for future references?


gracias mi Amiga!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> That outdoor plant is looking very nice
> 
> Look forward to watching work your magic on these autos. I am playing with one right now myself.


Thanx bbb. Please post any advice on this page you can give or if you see me doing something wrong. I’m gonna try my best with a little help from my friends  I’m still not sure about my outside plants. I have four e and all of them are doing this. One, a dosidos started blooming the week after I put her out. The buds on her are already beefed up to 1-1/2 “ dia but are still building small buds on top. Will be interesting for sure.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Imma gonna ask ya a favor please , could you take a few photos of the Josie plant so I can copy and save it for future references?
> 
> 
> gracias mi Amiga!


Yes of course


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> whats going on is that lady is stacking on some calyxes and you are gonna end up with some baseball bat sized colas



Wow, that’s good to hear. My other three are doing the same thing so my hopes are even better now that you said that as I have no idea what to expect after they re vegged. Yay! Now to keep the bugs off of them. So far the Spinasod is doing a good job although every now and then something gets a little nibble of them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that’s good to hear. My other three are doing the same thing so my hopes are even better now that you said that as I have no idea what to expect after they re vegged. Yay! Now to keep the bugs off of them. So far the Spinasod is doing a good job although every now and then something gets a little nibble of them.




I will try and take some photos of some of our plants that are budding and stacking so it will give you some kind of idea what cannabis plants looks like at 4300’ elevation at 38 degrees longitudinal on this rock we call Earth

i am guessing that you are at sea level and below the 38th parallel?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that’s good to hear. My other three are doing the same thing so my hopes are even better now that you said that as I have no idea what to expect after they re vegged. Yay! Now to keep the bugs off of them. So far the Spinasod is doing a good job although every now and then something gets a little nibble of them.


Spinosad(after reading bigsur’s recommendation) obliterated the white leafhoppers I was seeing overnight. All I found this morning were done lifeless bugs on a leaf or two here and there. I worry about my bees but I’d rather not have to worry about losing my plants so it is a trade off…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I will try and take some photos of some of our plants that are budding and stacking so it will give you some kind of idea what cannabis plants looks like at 4300’ elevation at 38 degrees longitudinal on this rock we call Earth
> 
> i am guessing that you are at sea level and below the 38th parallel?


You know I don’t know stuff like that big…. I do believe I’m just under the 38th parallel and am not sure about the sea level thing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Spinosad(after reading bigsur’s recommendation) obliterated the white leafhoppers I was seeing overnight. All I found this morning were done lifeless bugs on a leaf or two here and there. I worry about my bees but I’d rather not have to worry about losing my plants so it is a trade off…


I know that growing outside is different. I really don’t mind sharing a bite or two now and then. It reminds me to spray usually. So far, keeping my fingers crossed the Spinasod seems to be keeping most bad bugs off.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Imma gonna ask ya a favor please , could you take a few photos of the Josie plant so I can copy and save it for future references?
> 
> 
> gracias mi Amiga!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)

Nice job Sub.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

These are the Josie clones but unfortunately I saw white spots this morning. Just sprayed them down with Spinasod soap and turned the lights down. I don’t want to bring any bugs in the flower tent. My gosh what’s with the bug thing and my indoor grows… dang!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Just got this status on my new light delivery. A train derailment causing delay. I hope the new light was not on the train…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 5, 2022)

At least it wasn't, "my dog ate your shipping label".


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You know I don’t know stuff like that big…. I do believe I’m just under the 38th parallel and am not sure about the sea level thing





what?

and all that navigating in a sub?

maybe you worked only  in the torpedo room?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 305204
> 
> These are the Josie clones but unfortunately I saw white spots this morning. Just sprayed them down with Spinasod soap and turned the lights down. I don’t want to bring any bugs in the flower tent. My gosh what’s with the bug thing and my indoor grows… dang!





my guess is the bugs are coming out of your soil


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> At least it wasn't, "my dog ate your shipping label".


He Peed'd on it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what?
> 
> and all that navigating in a sub?
> 
> maybe you worked only  in the torpedo room?


I just made them work, I didn’t drive them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my guess is the bugs are coming out of your soil


Yep same soil that is in the flower tent. It was that organic stuff with the bat **** in it. Won’t be using that again for my herb. But now looks like I’m gonna have to deal with the thrips again. At least I caught it earlier this time. white spots are the devil.  would like to treat the soil that’s where I caught most of them in the other tent.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just made them work, I didn’t drive them


That's "sail" them, ya damned land lubber!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's "sail" them, ya damned land lubber!


You don’t sail them either silly but they do have a sail…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just made them work, I didn’t drive them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

The new spider light arrived yesterday. It appeared to be packaged my Amazon because they put it in an Amazon box three times the size of the spider farmer light box with no paper or anything so the little box just slid around I the big box. Lucky thing the light box was packaged very well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

It was pretty much plug and play. Came with everything you need to hang it up with nice ratchet system to raise and lower. The dimmer switch is nice and will come in handy when going thru the seedling and veg cycle.

The light is blinding brite when turned all the way up to 100%. Looking forward to starting the new auto seeds but for now I hung the Spider Farmer Sf-2000 in the veg tent to hang out until the plants in there are ready for the flower tent. Maybe the new light will help my little Josie clones perk up a bit more before going to flower.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

My tent is 2x4
The footprint listed for this light is
Veg 3x4 ft
Flower 2x4 foot


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

Looks nice. From what I have read, the driver and LED’s are really good quality. What size is the tent it will be in?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks nice. From what I have read, the driver and LED’s are really good quality. What size is the tent it will be in?


Never mind…


----------



## sharonp (Aug 7, 2022)

My first grow I bought a Spider Farmer and I am glad because it was like plug and play.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My tent is 2x4
> The footprint listed for this light is
> Veg 3x4 ft
> Flower 2x4 foot




good….bigger footprint means more light for plants


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

PPFD map from Amazon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> PPFD map from Amazon.View attachment 305423


So I’ve never started seeds under LED lighting. I’ve only started them in my little greenhouse with cool white plant light. Should be interesting getting them started and keeping the stretch at bay  with either height adjustment or light Intensity. To be honest I’d rather start them the way I’m comfortable in my little greenhouse as I’ve had good results but I agreed to a seed to harvest grow so I have to come out of my comfort zone a bit. Also, Carty suggested if you have feminized seeds, you can start them out in 2 gallon pots so there is no room for anything like that in my tiny greenhouse. The two gallon pots 10” high arrived today. So I guess I’m in for the ride now.  Still need to buy soil but have a few days as the flower tent is still finishing up.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 8, 2022)

It has been my experience that the temperature of the soil/medium is far more important than light when starting seeds. With those LEDs I would be surprised if you have a problem with stretching at any height.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 8, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It has been my experience that the temperature of the soil/medium is far more important than light when starting seeds. With those LEDs I would be surprised if you have a problem with stretching at any height.


A lot of stretching comes from the wavelength of the lights. Bluer lighting gives short compact plants. Redder lighting gives lankier plants. Full spectrum doesn’t describe the ratios of blue to red, only that most wavelengths are available. I am interested in how these SF lights work out. They have good reviews and I have seen some excellent results. Kudos to @SubmarineGirl for sticking to a strict ‘seed to harvest’ scheme in the interest of showing how well SF fixtures work for a grow in totality.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)

Normally my seeds are started outside,, so i don't see a lot of stretching.


----------



## sharonp (Aug 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I’ve never started seeds under LED lighting. I’ve only started them in my little greenhouse with cool white plant light. Should be interesting getting them started and keeping the stretch at bay  with either height adjustment or light Intensity. To be honest I’d rather start them the way I’m comfortable in my little greenhouse as I’ve had good results but I agreed to a seed to harvest grow so I have to come out of my comfort zone a bit. Also, Carty suggested if you have feminized seeds, you can start them out in 2 gallon pots so there is no room for anything like that in my tiny greenhouse. The two gallon pots 10” high arrived today. So I guess I’m in for the ride now.  Still need to buy soil but have a few days as the flower tent is still finishing up.


You can dim the lights and lower it closer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

Wow look what just arrived. My free awesome gift for testing out the new spider farmer SF2000 light. It has a nice speed control which is great when cycling out that stink in a hurry. Kinda pretty too right?


----------



## Bubba (Aug 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> ..
> 
> I'm told snake urine has perfectly balanced NPK and buffered for a stable PH. Also adds flavor to the buds...


Ingredient to bird nest soup.....which I wouldn't eat on a bet.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I’ve never started seeds under LED lighting. I’ve only started them in my little greenhouse with cool white plant light. Should be interesting getting them started and keeping the stretch at bay  with either height adjustment or light Intensity. To be honest I’d rather start them the way I’m comfortable in my little greenhouse as I’ve had good results but I agreed to a seed to harvest grow so I have to come out of my comfort zone a bit. Also, Carty suggested if you have feminized seeds, you can start them out in 2 gallon pots so there is no room for anything like that in my tiny greenhouse. The two gallon pots 10” high arrived today. So I guess I’m in for the ride now.  Still need to buy soil but have a few days as the flower tent is still finishing up.


No biggie, before flower stage, lights can be higher, or dimmed a touch.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

so the Josie clones are digging the new spider farmer light. I just emptied the flower tent today. Plan to get it cleaned and disinfected so I can move these girls in for their turn at flower. They are ready to be scrogged down and cleaned up but I haven’t seen any bugs and the new growth is minus the calmag cry So we are off to a good start. I’ve still been spraying the dirt and leaves just in case.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

Let the fun begin. While the Josie girls are enjoying there last days under the new Spider Farmer light before going to the flower tent, getting the 7 auto seeds I have on hand (complementary seeds from the Atlantic seed company with my last order) ready to go.  Dropped them in a glass of PH water tonight. Hopefully they sink and I will put them in moist paper towels in a warm oven mitt (like Carty) tomorrow to grow some tap root.  Let’s hope that all 7 seeds pop so we can get this show on the road.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Seeds all sunk. Put them in moist paper towels and plastic and in the oven mitt hopefully they will be popping soon. Cleaned the heck out of both tents today. Moved Josie girls in the flower tent but havent changed lighting yet. They are looking really healthy but I may let them relax in veg for another week or to to get use to the light. Still need to put a scrog net down to open the canopy. Will make up 7 pots of soil tomorrow and give them a little water to moisten it down and have time to dry a bit before setting the seeds in.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

that is one of the good things about growing cannabis , the technology is always changing which keeps us on our toes and makes are hobby more interesting


----------



## gardentroll (Aug 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 304085


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

Took a little peek at the seed this morning and all have popped except for the single white widow. That seed was not marked feminized so it may be a blessing in disguise  But, I’ll still check it again tomorrow. I think the tails will be long enough to plant tomorrow. Carty let’s his get 2” so I’m kinda for going for that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

mixing up soil for the 7- 2 gallon pots. Decided not to incorporate the organic bat-**** stuff as I just had thrip issues with a similar soil and well, I’m still afraid so it’s getting the strawberry soil plus a bit extra perlite and peat. I had just enough mycorrhiza inoculants left over from the freakshow plants for the 7 pots mixed it in lightly mid way in the pots.  maybe it will help the root system. 





So as per usual, if these plants grow good I will again have a crowded tent. I am the master of overcrowding  well the white widow has not popped yet when I checked them this morning and two of the other seed were not marked feminized so I still may have room…




gonna moisten the soil a little in the pots mostly around the edges leaving the middle dry so that I can appropriately moisten it during planting. (probably with a spray bottle). Gonna see what kind of temperature and humidity I get in the tent to see if I need to adjust anything.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 13, 2022)

I have something like this I use to water in my tent with. The long handle makes it easier in my back(less bending over). I am not sure if it gets more oxygen into the soil but it may since it kind of aerosolizes the water with the right nozzle. Gives you pinpoint watering accuracy too(lol). Some of the nutrient I use are a little chunky and can clog the sprayer but if your nutes dissolve completely, that shouldn’t be a problem. I think it is the humic and fulvic acid chunks that don’t dissolve well in my nutes. Works well for foliar feeding and pest control applications as well.









						HDX 2 Gal. Deck Sprayer 190663 - The Home Depot
					

The new HDX Deck Sprayer is the only pump sprayer you will need around your home. It can be used to clean and seal your deck, kill weeds, control insects, detail your car, clean windows, disinfect, clean



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have something like this I use to water in my tent with. The long handle makes it easier in my back(less bending over). I am not sure if it gets more oxygen into the soil but it may since it kind of aerosolizes the water with the right nozzle. Gives you pinpoint watering accuracy too(lol). Some of the nutrient I use are a little chunky and can clog the sprayer but if your nutes dissolve completely, that shouldn’t be a problem. I think it is the humic and fulvic acid chunks that don’t dissolve well in my nutes. Works well for foliar feeding and pest control applications as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this might work in this application or I need to rig up a sprinkle bottle to make water easier. These plants will be more sensitive to water especially in the early stages.. I will look in my shed. I may have one


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 15, 2022)

Woke up this morning thinking about the tap roots on my auto seeds thinking they should be just about long enough to plant. Carty recommended 2” long. Well most of the were just about that.  One was only about 1/2” but I went ahead and planted it as well. The white widow never did pop. I will try to put it in water again but my hopes are not good… but I do have 6 seeds planted and to tell you the truth just plenty for my little 2x4 tent.






there did seem to be an advantage in letting the seeds go a little extra time in the paper towels. The seed heads all but one had popped off. I guess they softened up a bit more. Their little heads were set just at the top of the soil covering very little. Hopefully I’ll see them pop out soon.




i set the spiderfarmer light on 70% and turned down my exhaust fan a bit to try and get a little more humidity in the tent. I’m sure I will be adjusting this when I see the seedlings pop up. There is plenty of room to adjust the light higher or lower as well as using the dimmer knob so I should be able to tune it in fairly easy after I can get the seedlings established…





this is what I have now…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 16, 2022)

Checked the tent this morning. 3 of the 6 seeds have popped thru the soil, another I helped a little and the other two are nowhere to be found. Perhaps they will make an appearance but it seems to me that I should at least be able to see them and I’m  a little discouraged. I may end up with only 4 plants but probably still enough for the 2x4 tent depending on how big they get. I bumped the lights up a bit too in hopes the shy ones see the light and I don’t think it will be to much for the babies that popped but will watch them every couple hours today while they are sensitive in hopes that I don’t lose them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

So looks like I’m gonna have 4 plants for this experiment. The other two did not make it, may they Rest In Peace. 2 each Knows Candy and 2 each Trizkit F-2







I moved the Spider Farmer light down to 30” above the plants and the dimmer switch to 60%. They seem to be doing well and slowly coming along. I am hoping that they are building some roots. I’ve been very careful not to soak them down but providing a sprinkle of water around the plant vs on top of it to encourage expansion of the root system.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

So on my bike ride yesterday, we saw a garage sale and of course pulled in. I love a garage sale.  I saw this glass dome for 2.00. Looked like maybe tall cheese dome or maybe for a fancy clock? Anyway, I thought I would buy it and try and revive the one little seed that started to push up out of the soil but didn’t make it. The dome had vent holes in the top so I thought it would be perfect to cover that little seed in the 2 gallon pot. Turns out, the little trick worked. Just over night the tiny stick pushed out tiny leaves. Yay!








so it looks like the whiskey Zulu will be riding along with us


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

The other 4 are still coming along and seem to doing well with the light adjustment


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

Just an update on the autos under the spider farmer light. Everything still alive and a little growth since last week. Even the tiny whiskey Zulu is still happy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Rock and Roll girlfriend.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice thread SubG enjoying the start of your journey with Auto's.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

ness said:


> Nice thread SubG enjoying the start of your journey with Auto's.


Thanks ness. Let’s hope I don’t screw things up by doing something silly


----------



## ness (Aug 25, 2022)

You won't and if you do you can fix it or learn from it.  Carty is a really neat Brother and he knows his Autos.  I'm learning from Cartman to.  yeha Lets have some fun.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

ness said:


> You won't and if you do you can fix it or learn from it.  Carty is a really neat Brother and he knows his Autos.  I'm learning from Cartman to.  yeha Lets have some fun.


Yes I’ve been keeping up with cartys auto grows.  He grows some beautiful plants.  I have a question for him everyday


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

Just an update on the spider farmer light grow. Everybody looks happy. The light is still about 3 ft from the plants but I have moved up the power to about 85% now. Looking forward to seeing what this light will do for them. So far, the plants are digging it.  Even the little injured whiskey Zulu is catching up to the others.


----------



## Carty (Aug 27, 2022)

Hey girl... bring your light down to 2ft and in a week down to 18" from the 24" ok...   I'm running a light with similar power levels and the plants love it.  LED's are so different and the plants can almost grow into the light and touch it without burning once mature.  HPS it would burn big time.

I think your doing awesome with these, sorry not been around to help ya...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

I tried that Carty. I said God,,can you please lower the sun a little closer to my girls. I'm guessing he didn't hear me or doesn't give a shit about my girls.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey girl... bring your light down to 2ft and in a week down to 18" from the 24" ok...   I'm running a light with similar power levels and the plants love it.  LED's are so different and the plants can almost grow into the light and touch it without burning once mature.  HPS it would burn big time.
> 
> I think your doing awesome with these, sorry not been around to help ya...


Thanks Carty. I’ll bring the lights down today. Didn’t know if they were still to little for that. I’ve been carefully watering them as I think right now they seem to be responding to how I do it. I’ve not yet wet down the whole pot yet on any of the plants but each day sprinkle water around it a bit trying to get the roots to spread. This is my first time starting a seed in their final pots. Also my first auto grow so I’m all ears for any help or expert advice you have.
im so glad to hear that you are on the mend now and will soon be running around again with much less pain. Thanks for responding. I also have another thread SubGirls garden showing the other stuff I have going on, successes and unfortunate mishaps. Stay well and don’t overdo it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I tried that Carty. I said God,,can you please lower the sun a little closer to my girls. I'm guessing he didn't hear me or doesn't give a shit about my girls.


Sometimes the answer to our prayers is NO


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

The bastard needs to pay attention when I'm talking but he never does. Most ppl don't stand to close to me when I'm talking to God.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The bastard needs to pay attention when I'm talking but he never does. Most ppl don't stand to close to me when I'm talking to God.


You know I will. You don’t need the sun closer to your house. It would be boiling there. Just the same I would take the chance of a lightning strike with ya


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The bastard needs to pay attention when I'm talking but he never does. Most ppl don't stand to close to me when I'm talking to God.


----------



## Carty (Aug 31, 2022)

The west coast could sure use a dimmer switch on the sun right about now...  in a 8yr drought..

Took a direct lightening strike 5yrs ago.. our old place.  Blew out both kitchen windows, shattered the phone box and blew it 20ft off the house.  Direct hit to aluminum drip edge on porch roof, split 4x4 post, went into the ground and split my tree roots.  went under my wooden fence into neighbors yard, blew out his window.  hit his metal trailer he keeps riding mower on.... chased it up to his brand new $40k truck and fried all the control modules....

Yeah, lightening can really suk...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

Carty said:


> The west coast could sure use a dimmer switch on the sun right about now...  in a 8yr drought..
> 
> Took a direct lightening strike 5yrs ago.. our old place.  Blew out both kitchen windows, shattered the phone box and blew it 20ft off the house.  Direct hit to aluminum drip edge on porch roof, split 4x4 post, went into the ground and split my tree roots.  went under my wooden fence into neighbors yard, blew out his window.  hit his metal trailer he keeps riding mower on.... chased it up to his brand new $40k truck and fried all the control modules....
> 
> Yeah, lightening can really suk...


Yikes!


----------



## ness (Aug 31, 2022)

Carty said:


> The west coast could sure use a dimmer switch on the sun right about now...  in a 8yr drought..
> 
> Took a direct lightening strike 5yrs ago.. our old place.  Blew out both kitchen windows, shattered the phone box and blew it 20ft off the house.  Direct hit to aluminum drip edge on porch roof, split 4x4 post, went into the ground and split my tree roots.  went under my wooden fence into neighbors yard, blew out his window.  hit his metal trailer he keeps riding mower on.... chased it up to his brand new $40k truck and fried all the control modules....
> 
> Yeah, lightening can really suk...



That was a fearful lightning strike no one got hurt it seem.  That poor truck.  The closes time lightening came close to me was in FL 30 ft away it hit a tree in the back yard.  Although I had many power boxes hit on the telephone poles on the street.  OK let me think whats on my to do list for the day.  I know I have to tend to the girls.  Coffee  I'm going to pick up my room and watch a little TV.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Carty said:


> The west coast could sure use a dimmer switch on the sun right about now...  in a 8yr drought..
> 
> Took a direct lightening strike 5yrs ago.. our old place.  Blew out both kitchen windows, shattered the phone box and blew it 20ft off the house.  Direct hit to aluminum drip edge on porch roof, split 4x4 post, went into the ground and split my tree roots.  went under my wooden fence into neighbors yard, blew out his window.  hit his metal trailer he keeps riding mower on.... chased it up to his brand new $40k truck and fried all the control modules....
> 
> Yeah, lightening can really suk...


Dang Carty, did y’all feel any of that? I’ll bet that was scary too. We use to get some serious lightning at our old place in Georgia. So close sometimes you could taste it in your mouth(so weird) We lost all the electronics in our house but no broken windows. My friend tho got a 4foot hole in their kitchen floor from lighting. I respect the lighting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey girl... bring your light down to 2ft and in a week down to 18" from the 24" ok...   I'm running a light with similar power levels and the plants love it.  LED's are so different and the plants can almost grow into the light and touch it without burning once mature.  HPS it would burn big time.
> 
> I think your doing awesome with these, sorry not been around to help ya...


Good morning Carty, so I lowered my lights to 24” and turned them down a bit because of a couple of drying leaves probably due to me not wanting to over water them. I started giving them more water but haven’t yet soaked the whole pot but I think they may be big enough now to water them more. So far they have been on 24/0 light cycle but I feel sure it’s time to change them. Is it to soon to change the light cycle? and if not should I go to18/6?
the spider farmer lights seem to be doing a great job and I’m glad to see the plants 



are finally growing quicker even tho one is lagging behind a little…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

Can’t say I’m not disappointed in the older leaves on three of the plants I think I caused this by maybe not enough water when they were little because I was so worried about over watering them. Still the same, they are on their way all new growth looking good but I plan to add some calmag with my next watering just the same…The two trizkit plants are a bit slower but that could also have been my fault as just a day after a decent water they were lighter than the others and needed another drink so I’ll have to watch each plant on this separately from now on. I’ve been working my lights back up to full power but am slow to do it as these lights are blinding brite turned all the way up. They don’t create heat which is good but I’m leery about putting full blast lights on them still the same. Carty says they can take it and love it so I’m inching it up a bit at a time…
im ok with my temps at 84 and humidity at 55% right now. it feels pretty good in the tent and I have good circulation and two additional fans blowing the leaves a little to make them strong.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

autos are growing right along each one a bit different but still no overwhelming issues. The Spider Farmer light is still about 24” above the grow. Plan on lowering it as soon as I work up to 100% on the light  now on 90%. Plants don’t seem as afraid as I do of those brite lights.




the little runt that was behind (whiskey Zulu) is now my biggest and most energetic plant. the tent conditions seem perfect for it.  




the knows candy plants are next up. These two plants had some copper leaves on them. I removed some and left some to see if the cal mag I started them on was helping. They seem to be doing ok and the new leaf growth has no issues that I can see.










the Trizkit plants are a bit smaller and seem to have some issues like nute burn and light older leaves. I have not given any nutrients as of now aside of the calmag as I was assuming the strawberry preloaded soil was still doing the trick for them. I’ll have to look back on Cartys page to see when he starts them on nutrients. The plants seem to still be living life especially the new growth although like I said are a bit slower and smaller in comparison to the others as of now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2022)

looks like they are all off to a fantastic start!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sometimes the answer to our prayers is NO


I guess Texass ain't warm enough for him already.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I guess Texass ain't warm enough for him already.


He is practicing for when he arrives in Helll


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Hell doesn't scare me brother. Politicians scare me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> He is practicing for when he arrives in Helll


Just like cold pool water, easing in to the heat is always better than jumping right in…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

I just read up on Cartys page about feeding. So it looks like I’m late on starting nutes according to Cartys way. I’ve always had good luck with just using what the preloaded soil provided on my photo plants. I would transplant them 3 times in fresh soil and not feed them until almost flower time. I’m using FF nutes so I’ll give them a little dose tomorrow with their water. Also I’ve not watered till runoff yet and I think I will just so I can check the PH. I find they drink pretty fast so I’m thinking the roots have a good enough start now to do this.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 7, 2022)

Did a veg feed today for the first time using FF veg food. Watered till runoff with 6.5 and runoff readings in all pots were around 5.3. Will adjust that with next watering.
moved SpiderFarmer light to 100% today. Plan to lower light to 18” soon as I feel they like the 100%. Probably in the next day or two. Let’s see how those nite do too.


----------



## Carty (Sep 7, 2022)

Plants are looking great really...  remember, with rapid growth comes need for foods.  Looks like you could use more Nitrogen by the looks of the lower leaf colors going a bit pale.  

Best advice I got that got rid of that necrosis your getting is this..  begin using Calmag at wk 2 of veg and silica..
I use calmag_+ by Envy.  I chose it because it has an NPK of 4-0-0, since then I've had almost no issues..
The silica is something found natural outdoors in the dirt..  by adding it your increasing your plants resistance to stress, building up it's cell walls to help fight bugs..  so many good points to it...

Have you removed your Cotyledon leaf's yet?  right about now is a good time, I  do it at 2wks old..  remove the little round leaf that comes out 1st and the single blade pot leaf just above it.  this will promote upward growth as it allows the plant to concentrate more energy on the upper part of the plant..  works great for me so I do it to all of my plants..   and topping now after trying it this run, I topped 3 of the 4 and they are out performing it big time..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 7, 2022)

Carty said:


> Plants are looking great really...  remember, with rapid growth comes need for foods.  Looks like you could use more Nitrogen by the looks of the lower leaf colors going a bit pale.
> 
> Best advice I got that got rid of that necrosis your getting is this..  begin using Calmag at wk 2 of veg and silica..
> I use calmag_+ by Envy.  I chose it because it has an NPK of 4-0-0, since then I've had almost no issues..
> ...


How tall and how many nodes before you topped?  I removed cotyledon leaves today along with a couple that were driving me crazy. I will add calmag earlier next time to try to prevent this. I’ve been using FF calmag because it’s what I have. I will also order some silica to try and help the plants resistance. I fed them nutrients today for the first time and checked PH runoff which was a bit low so I’ll try to bring it up a bit next watering. Looking forward to see if the two smaller ones respond to the nutes. I know I started them late but thought that the strawberry soil would carry them for a bit longer. I just reread your post about starting them on nutes early yesterday. I will say Carty, I do like the strawberry soil so far. I didn’t mix it with organic mix this time because a recent nightmare from thrips after using organic mix. I my go with it again especially outside but for now I’m shying away. I so far have no gnats which I think is amazing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 9, 2022)

took out each plant today for examination. Decided to top them all even the shorter ones as they all had at least six nodes on them. The shorter plants, the two Trizkits nodes are very close together. All the plants seem to be loving life under the Spider Farmer bright 100% lights at 18”





found my lights on when they shouldn’t have been last night. I’m usually not up at that hour but was last night. Looks like my timer is dead. Ordered one that should be here tomorrow. Until then, the girls will have to deal with 24/0.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2022)

Looking fat and happy


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looking fat and happy


Plants ain't bad either.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)

Nice and green Sub.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

ok help me out those that know sexing plants. This is my first go at it aside from the freakshow plants. 1 and five look female to me but 2,3,4 I’m unsure about. Maybe just not ready to show but I’m thinking they are female too. What do y’all think?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2022)

I agree with you. 1 and 5 are females. 2,3 and 4 are not showing yet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Yep. 1st and Last is pistols. The others nada.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So on my bike ride yesterday, we saw a garage sale and of course pulled in. I love a garage sale.  I saw this glass dome for 2.00. Looked like maybe tall cheese dome or maybe for a fancy clock? Anyway, I thought I would buy it and try and revive the one little seed that started to push up out of the soil but didn’t make it. The dome had vent holes in the top so I thought it would be perfect to cover that little seed in the 2 gallon pot. Turns out, the little trick worked. Just over night the tiny stick pushed out tiny leaves. Yay!
> View attachment 306574
> 
> View attachment 306573
> ...


That was a good-call Subbie & you've got a Mini Terrarium for $2!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I agree with you. 1 and 5 are females. 2,3 and 4 are not showing yet.





yep


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang Carty, did y’all feel any of that? I’ll bet that was scary too. We use to get some serious lightning at our old place in Georgia. So close sometimes you could taste it in your mouth(so weird) We lost all the electronics in our house but no broken windows. My friend tho got a 4foot hole in their kitchen floor from lighting. I respect the lighting.


You're & we're Lucky to still have you with us, that funny Taste in your mouth was CG (Cloud-to-Ground) Lightening, that you cannot see. It's from the Clouds Negatively Charged Particle "Spurts" trying to attract a Large Positively Charged response from an Earth Charge. The Lightening you can See is GC (Ground-to-Cloud) Lightening. The reason it appears to strike Trees is that when no tall Metallic Object is close, the shortest Path to hook-up is the tallest object...a tree! That's why trees appear to Blow Up from a Cloud Strike, the Pos. & Neg. Charges are meeting inside that tree, & when they Party-they Party Hard! Did you also feel Tingly or did the hair on your arms stand up, or was there an Ozone smell? Any & all mean you're Lucky to be Alive Subbie...because you were about to be Struck!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Actually when it happened my husband said he saw a lighting bolt go from the window to the toilet I was under the desk unplugging the computer and yes there was a ozone taste and smell in the air. It was very close


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Never sat on that throne again during a storm. We were surprised it didn’t bust the window


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Actually when it happened my husband said he saw a lighting bolt go from the window to the toilet I was under the desk unplugging the computer and yes there was a ozone taste and smell in the air. It was very close


Closer then you think, any electrical charge will follow the path of least resistance & obviously it found a better target. Tesla's Dream was to make the entire world a Giant Electrical Circuit & Free Power for ALL Mankind, of course governments & Big Business made him a Laughing Stock to discredit him & it worked. All that Power is still out there & every Gub'Ment on the Planet knows all this, they just can't figure out how to divide all the money!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2022)

I was out for a walk in NY about 5 years ago and got caught in a downpour. It was raining like I was taking a shower. Like a dunderhead, I ran under a tall pine tree. About a minute later the hair on my legs stood on end. I got the heck out from under the tree and was about 30 yards from it when a bolt hit it. Scared the crud out of me and my ears rang for about an hour. I finished my ‘walk’ by running back to my apt.

Edited because autocorrect had me ‘singing’ when I thought I typed ‘raining’…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was out for a walk in NY about 5 years ago and got caught in a downpour. It was just singing like I was taking a shower. Like a dunderhead, I ran under a tall pine tree. About a minute later the hair on my legs stood on end. I got the heck out from under the tree and was about 30 yards from it when a bolt hit it. Scared the crud out of me and my ears rang for about an hour. I finished my ‘walk’ by running back to my apt.


Scares me too Fogey. I was driving once and a streetlight got hit right in front of me. It created a whiteout of light. I saw nothing but white for a couple seconds. It felt like forever as there was a car Driving right in front of me in going home traffic. I always heard it was good to be in a car during a lightning storm.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

You too are blessed to be with us, I was driving down a country road around 20 years ago in Springville, AL, just as I passed this small country Home, the beautiful Old Cedar Tree in their Backyard Exploded, as if C4 or Dynamite was under the roots! My Car was covered in Debris...itty-bitty pieces of Cedar, reconstructed my Paint Job & the Blast Shattered all my Windows and  dented in the passenger side Door...this tree was 30-40 Yards away from me. Went back the next day & all that was left was a Burnt Hole in the Ground, even the Tap Root had Blown...my Insurance Agent didn't believe me, so I had to take him out there, then he believed me!


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awesome!
> 
> I will be vatching and vaiting for results cause I need to upgrade my lights and go from HPS to leds
> 
> ...


I did in this last June, from HPS tp LED what a differance. Night and day, on and off, in and out, that's the difference.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Got nailed indirectly when I was a kid. Mom had me run out to turn off the sprinkler that she had going due to a summer draught, and I was wearing a pair of shorts, no shoes, and it wasn't raining hard yet.
Ran out and remember the faucet knob being in my hand when I saw a flash. Next thing I know, I've got the weird sensation of water going up my nose. Once I came completely aware, I realized that I was flat on my back, an easy 8' from where the faucet was and that is was rain going up my nose. Lightning had hit the tree 20' away, and found my dumb ass barefoot and touching a faucet connected to copper water pipes. Didn't hurt me a bit, but made me very aware of my youthful foolishness.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got nailed indirectly when I was a kid. Mom had me run out to turn off the sprinkler that she had going due to a summer draught, and I was wearing a pair of shorts, no shoes, and it wasn't raining hard yet.
> Ran out and remember the faucet knob being in my hand when I saw a flash. Next thing I know, I've got the weird sensation of water going up my nose. Once I came completely aware, I realized that I was flat on my back, an easy 8' from where the faucet was and that is was rain going up my nose. Lightning had hit the tree 20' away, and found my dumb ass barefoot and touching a faucet connected to copper water pipes. Didn't hurt me a bit, but made me very aware of my youthful foolishness.


Yes, I guess you would never forget that day Wow!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Speaking of really nice LEDs…Updating the Spider Farmer light show.  The five plants have been loving life.  This light is awesome. The plants love the brite light and I mean to tell you it is so brite, you need shades to work under it.  The light is cool and I can easily adjust my temperature and humidity with the vent fan. I’m pretty sure all the plants are all females now as I looked back on my notes and the ones I’m unsure about were listed as feminized on the seed packs but will still verify it when I see those tiny hairs like the others. I can already see where topping them the other day has helped the inner growth immensely and they are bushing out way more than I thought autos would. I’m hoping there is enough room in the tent for all of them. Y’all know how I love squishing in as many plants as possible.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

My Nephew (not The Crow) is a Meteorologist & we use to Storm/Tornado Chase, for such a mild mannered Kid he had the Balls of a Brahman Bull, the Kid was fearless...UNTIL , he had his 1st Close Call, then I was on my own, but that's where I learned all this, he's a Smart Kid!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Speaking of really nice LEDs…Updating the Spider Farmer light show.  The five plants have been loving life.  This light is awesome. The plants love the brite light and I mean to tell you it is so brite, you need shades to work under it.  The light is cool and I can easily adjust my temperature and humidity with the vent fan. I’m pretty sure all the plants are all females now as I looked back on my notes and the ones I’m unsure about were listed as feminized on the seed packs but will still verify it when I see those tiny hairs like the others. I can already see where topping them the other day has helped the inner growth immensely and they are bushing out way more than I thought autos would. I’m hoping there is enough room in the tent for all of them. Y’all know how I love squishing in as many plants as possible. View attachment 308574
> View attachment 308575


Those are some very happy bushes. Nice job!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Speaking of really nice LEDs…Updating the Spider Farmer light show.  The five plants have been loving life.  This light is awesome. The plants love the brite light and I mean to tell you it is so brite, you need shades to work under it.  The light is cool and I can easily adjust my temperature and humidity with the vent fan. I’m pretty sure all the plants are all females now as I looked back on my notes and the ones I’m unsure about were listed as feminized on the seed packs but will still verify it when I see those tiny hairs like the others. I can already see where topping them the other day has helped the inner growth immensely and they are bushing out way more than I thought autos would. I’m hoping there is enough room in the tent for all of them. Y’all know how I love squishing in as many plants as possible. View attachment 308574
> View attachment 308575


WOW! and those are the SE2000's in a 2' x 4' Tent? How big an area can they actually cover, know what the Specs say, would rather take your word for it! Just ordered my Starter Lights VIVOSUN High Output 4-54W x 4' T-5's (will later use as Side Lighting), but still deciding on LED's. Like the Idea of 4- SF SE1000's (Tent is 5' x 5') for the versatility, but seeing these in action has me rethinking.

BTW, your Girls are Beautiful! are they old enough to date, that one in the middle keeps winking at me!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

The SF2000 fills the 2x4 grow space perfectly.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> My Nephew (not The Crow) is a Meteorologist & we use to Storm/Tornado Chase, for such a mild mannered Kid he had the Balls of a Brahman Bull, the Kid was fearless...UNTIL , he had his 1st Close Call, then I was on my own, but that's where I learned all this, he's a Smart Kid!


Got any pics of your nephew? I gotta thing for the weatherman. Is he a red head by any chance


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> WOW! and those are the SE2000's in a 2' x 4' Tent? How big an area can they actually cover, know what the Specs say, would rather take your word for it! Just ordered my Starter Lights VIVOSUN High Output 4-54W x 4' T-5's (will later use as Side Lighting), but still deciding on LED's. Like the Idea of 4- SF SE1000's (Tent is 5' x 5') for the versatility, but seeing these in action has me rethinking.
> 
> BTW, your Girls are Beautiful! are they old enough to date, that one in the middle keeps winking at me!


I would think 2 of these would work nice in a 5x5 tent


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 11, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> WOW! and those are the SE2000's in a 2' x 4' Tent? How big an area can they actually cover, know what the Specs say, would rather take your word for it! Just ordered my Starter Lights VIVOSUN High Output 4-54W x 4' T-5's (will later use as Side Lighting), but still deciding on LED's. Like the Idea of 4- SF SE1000's (Tent is 5' x 5') for the versatility, but seeing these in action has me rethinking.
> 
> BTW, your Girls are Beautiful! are they old enough to date, that one in the middle keeps winking at me!


LED's are a no brainer


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> LED's are a no brainer


PERFECT! Spent my Life being exactly that...a No Brainer, it's a comfortable Life, no One expects much & that's what I do best...Not Much!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Got any pics of your nephew? I gotta thing for the weatherman. Is he a red head by any chance


Will see if I can find one, but he's not a Weatherman Subbie, he works in Research & Radar Tracking, Plus he just got Married, SORRY!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Will see if I can find one, but he's not a Weatherman Subbie, he works in Research & Radar Tracking, Plus he just got Married, SORRY!


That’s ok, none of those things matter to me. He’s still a weatherman in my book


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 11, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> PERFECT! Spent my Life being exactly that...a No Brainer, it's a comfortable Life, no One expects much & that's what I do best...Not Much!


Poor choice of words.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Poor choice of words.


No brother, we're cool, you said what you felt...if more people did that this world would be a far better place!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

Actually I agree LEDs are a No Brainer, just had to go with something Cheap that covered a wide area for right now


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

If I was just getting into it, I'd go LED. I'm not, so I'm stickin' with my MH and HPS.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 11, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> No brother, we're cool, you said what you felt...if more people did that this world would be a far better place!


Thank you.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 11, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Actually I agree LEDs are a No Brainer, just had to go with something Cheap that covered a wide area for right now


 https://www.amazon.com/YINTATECH-Hy...ywords=4000w+grow+light&qid=1662950314&sr=8-8


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If I was just getting into it, I'd go LED. I'm not, so I'm stickin' with my MH and HPS.


I thought about it & they more then did the Job before...my partner said "They're growing so fast I hear the Branches shifting positions during the night & can barely keep them watered! but we had built a 8'x8' Grow room in a 12'x12'' Bedroom. As luck would have it, the housing authority sent out a "we will be Painting your home on_______", this was the Projects, so we had to tear it all down & destroy the plants.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 11, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Thank you.


No Thanks needed my Friend!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 12, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> https://www.amazon.com/YINTATECH-Hy...ywords=4000w+grow+light&qid=1662950314&sr=8-8


Thanks for the Link Brother Now I have YINTATECH, Spider Farmer & VIVOSUN on my List...VIVO has a couple good 2fers right now, with out a doubt I want a versatile setup that can be used together or in separate locations


----------



## Carty (Sep 12, 2022)

Switched to LED lights about 6yrs ago or more after taking a break for 4yrs...  got back into it and went LED..

First 2 I bought, cheap, and gave away... dang blurple lights are junk..  I now run a Mars Hydro TS-2000 in a 2 x 2.5 x 6'7" tent...  fills the tent.. lol.

My local buddy hesitated for years.. finally put away his 2 1000w hps lights and did this


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2022)

Carty said:


> Switched to LED lights about 6yrs ago or more after taking a break for 4yrs...  got back into it and went LED..
> 
> First 2 I bought, cheap, and gave away... dang blurple lights are junk..  I now run a Mars Hydro TS-2000 in a 2 x 2.5 x 6'7" tent...  fills the tent.. lol.
> 
> ...



you certainly cannot argue with the results eh

change is hard for some of us senior citizens , when something works we usually do not try and fix it

but yeah , changing from MH and HPS to LED seems to be the right thing to do


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 12, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Thanks for the Link Brother Now I have YINTATECH, Spider Farmer & VIVOSUN on my List...VIVO has a couple good 2fers right now, with out a doubt I want a versatile setup that can be used together or in separate locations


I'm not saying the light purchased is the go to light, I'm just saying I'm so very happy with it. I could be wrong but I think the industry is reacting to the market and companies are develping lights mush better than before, and the prices are lower than a couple of years ago.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you certainly cannot argue with the results eh
> 
> change is hard for some of us senior citizens , when something works we usually do not try and fix it
> 
> but yeah , changing from MH and HPS to LED seems to be the right thing to do


Yeah I understand, when I first thought of doing this, was gonna go completely new, wanted to go Hydro, but the more I read the Less attractive that became...namely the cleaning part, I got worn out reading about it! Give me Good Ol' Mother Earth, you don't have to Clean Soil, it's been Professionally Phucked-Up!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 12, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm not saying the light purchased is the go to light, I'm just saying I'm so very happy with it. I could be wrong but I think the industry is reacting to the market and companies are develping lights mush better than before, and the prices are lower than a couple of years ago.


I remember looking at these 5-6 years ago & pricing was Stupid High, of course MH & HPS were stupid high when I bought them!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 12, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> I remember looking at these 5-6 years ago & pricing was Stupid High, of course MH & HPS were stupid high when I bought them!


The spider farmer lights are well worth the money. They have sales on occasion and if you shop you can find a pretty good deal on them. This is not my first SpiderFarmer light. I’ve been running one for over a year now thru several grows and am amazed by them still.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The spider farmer lights are well worth the money. They have sales on occasion and if you shop you can find a pretty good deal on them. This is not my first SpiderFarmer light. I’ve been running one for over a year now thru several grows and am amazed by them still.


I bet thet are, I'm just very happy with my change is all.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 12, 2022)

That's where I'm leaning & their Pricing is on Par with all the other Highend Companies & it's easy to see the quality built into your lights, about 90% sure I'll go with them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

Ok so I thought I had my grow going good enough to spen one night away…
fed plants 4 days ago (veg nutes and calmag)
defoliated 3 days ago
watered two days ago
found some leaves looking like this. Removed some as they were covering bud sites. maybe to much nutes? As i was using preloaded dirt, that’s all I can think of. I did have to ph up the last water to bring my runoff to 6.5 but nothing super high…

All kinds of new bud sites since I topped them last week. New growth is still looking good. These are on the mature leaves.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)

Light looks a lil close


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Light looks a lil close


18” from tallest plant. They are not hot lights but they are brite. Maybe I could back off some. I’ll try at least over night to raise them a bit. It may have something to do with defoliating. I know autos are suppose to be sensitive to it but some big leaves were covering quality bud sites so I did it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

I’m far from an expert on pH but it could be a pH problem. From what I have read, pH affects older leaves first and I think 6.5 is ok but was your water or nute solution a fair amount higher than 6.5? Again, I don’t know a lot about pH as I don’t check mine(I am lucky I have good municipal water I think). The new growth and the plants in general look great. You would be pinching off the lower leaves anyway.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

Well I was getting a runoff of 5.2 two waterings ago so I started upping what went in so my nutes would take at 6.5. Maybe the higher in hurt the plant? Not sure but I had to raise it before I had a Calmag issue as calmag won’t enter that zone. I’m not to worried as the new growth is very abundant and promising. I’ll be plucking those ugly leaves off a few at a time. Funny two of them do not have flat leave and tended to hug the new buds. I thought they were just providing to much shade so I removed the although the look was cool


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok so I thought I had my grow going good enough to spen one night away…
> fed plants 4 days ago (veg nutes and calmag)
> defoliated 3 days ago
> watered two days ago
> ...


I am most liklely wrong but could it be LED light burn?  Cannabis Leaf Symptoms & Plant Problems | Marijuana Nutrient Deficiencies | Grow Weed Easy I mean you can be at the beach for a few hours when it's 68 degrees and still get a burn, I think.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 15, 2022)

Looks like PH changes to me. That is unless your soil and nutes are completely devoid of boron. If you had to adjust PH to get run off up, when was the last time you calibrated your PH meter?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

I agree with Crash. PH issues.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Looks like PH changes to me. That is unless your soil and nutes are completely devoid of boron. If you had to adjust PH to get run off up, when was the last time you calibrated your PH meter?


I need to do that crash maybe a year ago. Will check that for sure. Need to get some good water to do it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

Haven’t had the chance to get distilled water to check my PH pen but the tent looked better this morning instead of worse so I’m good for now. Have been enjoying plants with 9 and 11 leaves. I have not grown a strain with more than 7 leaves so far. Pulled off a few more ugly leaves this morning when I checked the tent no ugliness on the new growth yet so I’m hoping whatever went on here has stopped. I’m expecting my PH pen to be off because it does appear to be PH related but my readings have been good according to the pen anyway…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok so I thought I had my grow going good enough to spen one night away…
> fed plants 4 days ago (veg nutes and calmag)
> defoliated 3 days ago
> watered two days ago
> ...


I see Clawing Have you tried backing down on the Nitrogen (grow) a bit?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I see Clawing Have you tried backing down on the Nitrogen (grow) a bit?


This is the first time I ever used nutes so early in the grow when using preloaded soil. Carty actually starts nutes earlier than I did and I worried if I would get nute burn from it. They have only had veg nutes twice as I’ve been going with the water, water, nute method. The clawing was only on two of the plants the ones with 11 leaves. They may just grow like that…The new growth is not doing that yet but may as the leaves get bigger


----------



## gmo (Sep 16, 2022)

My opinion.....
Overfed (too much N)
pH issues
Need to up calmag


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

gmo said:


> My opinion.....
> Overfed (too much N)
> pH issues
> Need to up calmag


Gonna back off the nutes. I was worried about that before giving them any so early anyway. Will add plain calmag water for a few waterings and check my pen. Thanks gmo. 
hey I have your jalapeño seeds ready to mail to you. I sent you a message but you are so popular it’s probably got lost in your mailbox. Send me an addy and I’ll put them in the mail.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2022)

flush em out with good water for 2-3 days and then start over


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

Our kids are home from the doc so we got relieved from keeping the grandkids for a while anyway. I had some time to take each auto out of the tent and personally tend to them. I finished the defoliating on them cleaning up the bottoms and giant fan leaves and any fan leaves blocking bud sites just like I would my photoperiods. Ive read and heard that defoliating these plants are risky but I couldn’t leave all those leaves. I won’t do it again tho unless it’s just a yellow leaf as two have already started blooming. All five are females I did verify that so this grow along with my friends here in MP have taught me how to sex plants at least. After inspecting all the plants carefully I do suspect that using the preloaded soil along with FF veg nutes caused most of my problems. I watered with 6.5 water using my pen and only used calmag in my mix. I’m gonna give the nutes a break for a bit. I haven’t recalibrated my pen yet but feel that it’s at least not far off as my sink water is still measuring 7.3 which is about where it always is but still plan to recalibrate it as it’s been to long without doing it. So they look pretty much opened up for the SpiderFarmer light to do it’s thing. I guess when I do start giving nutes again I’ll have to start with flower nutes now that two of them at least are in flower. (Or  maybe not? Anyone want to chime in with auto experience I’m all ears)


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2022)

plants look good

i agree with you on the hot soil , preloaded mix plus FF nutes plus cal mag is to much

if ya ever wanna do something fun use something like ProMix HP with mycorrhizae , it has zero nutes and then design and add your own nutrients , like worm castings , bat and bird guano , fish ferts , or your favorite line of nutrients

always keep in mind that different genetics in plants require different nutrients , some are nitrogen hogs , others turn yellow just looking at cal mag

thats the fun part , dialing in a customized feeding regimen for your plant

and then it’s fun finding a general recipe that is good and healthy for all genetics

outdoors in the ground presents a host of other issues and I am still learning about the soil plant relationship

i have some issues in my garden now but not enough to get me excited , have a big branch that is turning yellow , it’s not fusarium and I can’t see any damage to the branch

i also have 3-4 plants that are nitrogen hogs and I can’t get them out of the lime green color to a darker green but they are chugging along 

so yeah , there is a learning curve growing cannabis and it’s always fun to talk shop with other growers


​


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Our kids are home from the doc so we got relieved from keeping the grandkids for a while anyway. I had some time to take each auto out of the tent and personally tend to them. I finished the defoliating on them cleaning up the bottoms and giant fan leaves and any fan leaves blocking bud sites just like I would my photoperiods. Ive read and heard that defoliating these plants are risky but I couldn’t leave all those leaves. I won’t do it again tho unless it’s just a yellow leaf as two have already started blooming. All five are females I did verify that so this grow along with my friends here in MP have taught me how to sex plants at least. After inspecting all the plants carefully I do suspect that using the preloaded soil along with FF veg nutes caused most of my problems. I watered with 6.5 water using my pen and only used calmag in my mix. I’m gonna give the nutes a break for a bit. I haven’t recalibrated my pen yet but feel that it’s at least not far off as my sink water is still measuring 7.3 which is about where it always is but still plan to recalibrate it as it’s been to long without doing it. So they look pretty much opened up for the SpiderFarmer light to do it’s thing. I guess when I do start giving nutes again I’ll have to start with flower nutes now that two of them at least are in flower. (Or  maybe not? Anyone want to chime in with auto experience I’m all ears)
> View attachment 308919
> View attachment 308920


The only thing I could say is I don't trust the town ph, i always ck the Ph before I do any thing and I have noticed it does change. My town can be 10.4 to 7.5 and when i see a change I recalibrate my hanna digital gauge, which shows the original number. I'm in Ma. Also many communities in the news lately have been reporting bad water, water must be watched.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> plants look good
> 
> i agree with you on the hot soil , preloaded mix plus FF nutes plus cal mag is to much
> 
> ...


I Searched for the promix the last time I was shopping for soil. it was not available in my area but was available online which was way to expensive for all the pots I had to fill. That’s when I tried a different organic mix which contained my thrip disaster. i am keeping an eye out for it tho as I know you and Pute both recommended it. The strawberry dirt is nice tho. If I don’t find the promix  to do my own thing I plan to use the strawberry soil in my next photo tent grow. Not one gnat in my tent so far. Just wish I didn't FF nute it up for a while longer. Sounds like you have you own issues this year. I guess having more plants makes it a bit easier but I know if your like me you hate to see any of them suffer especially if you cant figure out what’s going on with them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> The only thing I could say is I don't trust the town ph, i always ck the Ph before I do any thing and I have noticed it does change. My town can be 10.4 to 7.5 and when i see a change I recalibrate my hanna digital gauge, which shows the original number. I'm in Ma. Also many communities in the news lately have been reporting bad water, water must be watched.


I water my inside plants from my kitchen sink. I always check the ph of the sink water every time as it does change a bit but has run the same around 7.3 since my pen was first calibrated. I’m not even sure what the city says it is and I never cared much I guess until I checked it for my plants my first grow. That’s why I’m thinking my pen is probably still ok. I can’t really say I would trust what the city puts out as their numbers anyway. I do drink the water but I do have two filters for my drinking and cooking water. 
‘do you monitor drinking your water for other things besides PH for “bad drinking water”?  I wouldn’t know where to start, I guess there is a test kit or you could send some in to “the city” to have checked. I had to do that when I sold my last house. We had two wells.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I water my inside plants from my kitchen sink. I always check the ph of the sink water every time as it does change a bit but has run the same around 7.3 since my pen was first calibrated. I’m not even sure what the city says it is and I never cared much I guess until I checked it for my plants my first grow. That’s why I’m thinking my pen is probably still ok. I can’t really say I would trust what the city puts out as their numbers anyway. I do drink the water but I do have two filters for my drinking and cooking water.
> ‘do you monitor drinking your water for other things besides PH for “bad drinking water”?  I wouldn’t know where to start, I guess there is a test kit or you could send some in to “the city” to have checked. I had to do that when I sold my last house. We had two wells.


This is my my home filter, the brown one is a sediment filter the bluish cartridge is for clorine and clorimine and a list of other chemicals the town puts in the water. Now the brown most likely is is a high iron content from old pipes, but it's still town well water. To me if the town can't maintain the infastructure or a constant Ph who knows what's in the water. My wife won't allow me to have it tested BC she knows I'll go after it and she loves the town. How can I filter it if I don't know what's in it.Town wont tell ya, not unless they got too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> This is my my home filter, the brown one is a sediment filter the bluish cartridge is for clorine and clorimine and a list of other chemicals the town puts in the water. Now the brown most likely is is a high iron content from old pipes, but it's still town well water. To me if the town can't maintain the infastructure or a constant Ph who knows what's in the water. My wife won't allow me to have it tested BC she knows I'll go after it and she loves the town. How can I filter it if I don't know what's in it.Town wont tell ya, not unless they got too.


I don’t know what my filter actually filters out. It’s installed under my sink and before the fridge. My fridge has one too but I think it’s just a carbon filter. I drink the fridge water but like you said who knows what’s in it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know what my filter actually filters out. It’s installed under my sink and before the fridge. My fridge has one too but I think it’s just a carbon filter. I drink the fridge water but like you said who knows what’s in it.


If my memory is good we talked about agrowlyte plant wash for PM, well today I noticed a small little bit on one plant. I just treated my plants with the  agrolyte spayed with a blue light nano atomizer. All real cheap and the PM shows up like you're in a fun house with that funny paint that shows up in the dark with a black lights if you know what I mean. It's amazing.


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The spider farmer lights are well worth the money. They have sales on occasion and if you shop you can find a pretty good deal on them. This is not my first SpiderFarmer light. I’ve been running one for over a year now thru several grows and am amazed by them still.



I have to agree...  I had purchased 2 Blurple LED lights prior to my 1st real LED as I refer to it..  only a SF1000 but what a huge difference it made.  I used it for over 2yrs before I was sponsored by Mars Hydro.  but, timing was great as I wanted to fire up both tents.. so no the SF1000 is in my smaller tent..

The spectrum is what does it..  bright white, vegetation growth is what makes them the bomb..  but start to finish they just produce..

Your killing it girl


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 17, 2022)

Carty said:


> I have to agree...  I had purchased 2 Blurple LED lights prior to my 1st real LED as I refer to it..  only a SF1000 but what a huge difference it made.  I used it for over 2yrs before I was sponsored by Mars Hydro.  but, timing was great as I wanted to fire up both tents.. so no the SF1000 is in my smaller tent..
> 
> The spectrum is what does it..  bright white, vegetation growth is what makes them the bomb..  but start to finish they just produce..
> 
> Your killing it girl


Thanks Carty. Hey Im pretty sure that I over nuted my plants but they are ok. I will be starting nute again in a bit. I guess I should be using bloom nutes since a couple plants have started to bloom?  The two Trizkit plants are the early bloomers. Haven’t seen flowers yet from the other plants but feel sure they are right behind the first two.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

Spider Farmer light is doing a good job keeping these girls happy. The autos have amazed me with all the blooms they have at this stage. Looks like I think they are suppose to. Everyone happy in the tent. They haven’t had nutes in a week and seem to be enjoying what’s in the soil still I do plan to add calmag to their water today and maybe think about some bloom nutes soon now that they have overcome their nutrient issues.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

I would watch this one


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

Yes she is a lanky one. There is another one same seeds stretching but not like this one. I think when I was topping them I fimmed one instead. Maybe this one?  What do you see to watch for?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes she is a lanky one. There is another one same seeds stretching but not like this one. I think when I was topping them I fimmed one instead. Maybe this one?  What do you see to watch for?


If you topped it that could be it Or Fimmed could be what I am seeing
From yrs of waiting for plants to show sex, it has male on it or maybe hermi.
But it's young and I did not know you Fimmed it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

I’ll take a closer picture. I don’t trust the seeds or my sexing skills so I’ll let you help me as I have no experience with autos nor do I know which one I may have fimmed instead of topped. I didn’t keep a record except for topping. It may just be a he/she.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

New pictures. Closer so you can see them better I hope. 





Looks like a girl but it does have a different look than the other plants. Like I said maybe I fimmed that one?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> New pictures. Closer so you can see them better I hope. View attachment 309360
> View attachment 309361
> ale so farLooks like a girl but it does have a different look than the other plants. Like I said maybe I fimmed that one?


Female so far the leaf being tall like that concerned me.
Do not worry, I was just saying keep an eye on that plant in case it throws balls too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Female so far the leaf being tall like that concerned me.
> Do not worry, I was just saying keep an eye on that plant in case it throws balls too.


Ok I will keep an eye on it. Thanx. It looks different than the others by more space between nodes. Could be my top job tho…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I will keep an eye on it. Thanx. It looks different than the others by more space between nodes. Could be my top job tho…


Like I said no worries but every so often sneek a peek


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

looking at the girls this morning 3 are growing well one of those (pwehaps the one I fimmed instead of topped is a bit taller so I’m adjusting the lights to accommodate her

two of the plants however have leaves that look like this.
just for a reminder to myself i stopped veg nutes a couple weeks ago after my plants were showing signs of nute burn and to much nitrogen. I was leery about giving them nutes at such an early age while I used preloaded soil and decided to give them a break. I’ve only been watering (which they seem to drink a lot) with calmag water. My PH in and out is pretty good 6.8 in and 6.3 out (I did manage to get distilled water to re-calibrate my pen) One of the two plants had clawing two weeks ago and seems to continue the clawing. I suspect nitrogen problems from some comments about it. I only have one plant in the tent of this strain so I can’t compare it to its sister plant like the others





this is a picture of the two problem plants. You can see the clawing on the one. I’m thinking these two plants need special attention.




a picture of the other three plants. Looking ok to me but one is growing a bit taller. Perhaps the one I didn’t too properly. I’ve adjuster the SpiderFarmer lights to her height. Don’t think the other girls will notice they are a bit farther away.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

So I think I’m going to start bloom nutes on the three plants “in bloom” and am looking for advice on the other two of what to give them…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I think I’m going to start bloom nutes on the three plants “in bloom” and am looking for advice on the other two of what to give them…


Time to back off the grow feed Id say.
Could be and I am not saying for sure but something to look into easy fix if it is








						How To Fix Cannabis Nitrogen Toxicity: Pics & Symptoms
					

Leaves that turn into claws often start turning yellow and dying if the nitrogen toxicity is not treated, much like a nitrogen deficiency, only the leaves




					www.paramountseedfarms.com


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

t was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater
(One-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)
A one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater
Sure looks strange to me (one eye?)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Time to back off the grow feed Id say.
> Could be and I am not saying for sure but something to look into easy fix if it is
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so maybe I will start bloom nutes on all of them. Thanks roster for the look up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 309520
> 
> t was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater
> (One-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)
> ...


Yes this is the tall one. It is growing different from the rest for sure but I don’t think I can control it. My topping may have caused this. May have fimmed instead of topped. Still looks like a she tho


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok so maybe I will start bloom nutes on all of them. Thanks roster for the look up


I use GH Flora series 3 part and I do not even use the grow just Micro and Bloom all the way through from when I 1st start feeding.
I do not generally start feeding until about a month into grow because the soil has enough nutes to feed the plant until then.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes this is the tall one. It is growing different from the rest for sure but I don’t think I can control it. My topping may have caused this. May have fimmed instead of topped. Still looks like a she tho


Just watch the lower section of those buds right below the pistils balls will form there in hermi.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just watch the lower section of those buds right below the pistils balls will form there in hermi.


I’ll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes this is the tall one. It is growing different from the rest for sure but I don’t think I can control it. My topping may have caused this. May have fimmed instead of topped. Still looks like a she tho


Theose Buds on the tall plant look like a Myans Prist headwear worn when they rip a sacrificed Maiden's heart out.


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

I'd be interested as to why the new flowers have such a yellow cast...mebbe the lights but  yellow isn't a color you want to see...I feed my girls hard, mebbe it's just me...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd be interested as to why the new flowers have such a yellow cast...mebbe the lights but  yellow isn't a color you want to see...I feed my girls hard, mebbe it's just me...


I bet it is reflection of the insect traps off the mylar


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd be interested as to why the new flowers have such a yellow cast...mebbe the lights but  yellow isn't a color you want to see...I feed my girls hard, mebbe it's just me...


I don’t usually feed my photo periods till almost bloom time as I usually use preloaded soil and up pot several times before doing so.. since these are autos, and I have no experienc with them, this time I fed earlier as I read Carty did on his autos. Carty however breaks his soil up with an organic soil as well probably making it not as strong as my soil. Or maybe I should have been using bloom nutes for the two times I fed them instead of veg nutes as at least two of them suffered from nitrogen issues.
i haven’t noticed the yellowish blooms until you mentioned it. Will go grab another picture without the LEDs to see if it’s just the lights. Would never have known that yellow buds were not good… what is this a sign of yellow buds I mean…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd be interested as to why the new flowers have such a yellow cast...mebbe the lights but  yellow isn't a color you want to see...I feed my girls hard, mebbe it's just me...


I took another picture out of the light. Do you still see yellow?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes this is the tall one. It is growing different from the rest for sure but I don’t think I can control it. My topping may have caused this. May have fimmed instead of topped. Still looks like a she tho





RosterMan said:


> Theose Buds on the tall plant look like a Myans Prist headwear worn when they rip a sacrificed Maiden's heart out.
> View attachment 309525


Could it be praying leaves perhaps? This plant is closer to the lights by 6”. I moved the lights up again today 18” over that plant.








						Why Are My Leaves Pointing Up? | Grow Weed Easy
					

by Nebula Haze Are your leaves all tipped up, "praying" to the sun gods? I used this think this was the sign of a healthy, fast-growing marijuana plant, but it's actually a sign of stress! Pointed up leaves are sometimes the first sign your cannabis plant is getting too much light. You also...




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 24, 2022)

I've found the "praying leaves" are more related to moisture in the soil than lighting. Of course, I'm almost always giving them more light than they really need for the nutes I give them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I've found the "praying leaves" are more related to moisture in the soil than lighting. Of course, I'm almost always giving them more light than they really need for the nutes I give them.


These plants drink heavy but I still let the pots dry out before next watering. Maybe I’ve been waiting to long as I would think dry soil would cause them to reach. They don’t drop down after watering tho. Still look like a Myans Priest headwear like roster said.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Time to do an update on the SpiderFarmer lights.
I think that the new growth has finally good on the two plants with the nitrogen issues. They do tend to drink a lot more than Im use to I’m sure because of the 2 gallon pots which I never used in my photo plants. I think using the strawberry soil alone also didn’t help with the nitrogen issues but I found that I loved that soil and still to this date have not one gnat on the sticky traps. I will be using this soil in my next photo grow.
the light is still 18” above the tallest plant. One plant, (the one that’s praying) has a good 8” on the others. Thinking about giving the others a booster chair closer to the lights but they seem to be still loving it with nice flowers covering all the plants and stacking nicely 





a few close ups of the good bad and ugly in the tent…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Decided when I needed to buy more nutes to give these a go based on y’all’s comments.
I bought this starter kit that has several items in it I will ask about on my subgirls garden page As I have no idea when to use them. I plan to give this tent bloom nutes again today has they seem to have responded to the last light dose I gave them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Decided when I needed to buy more nutes to give these a go based on y’all’s comments.
> I bought this starter kit that has several items in it I will ask about on my subgirls garden page As I have no idea when to use them. I plan to give this tent bloom nutes again today has they seem to have responded to the last light dose I gave them.
> View attachment 309850




easy peasy

been using GH nutes for many years , just the Micro and Bloom  (and cal mag ) and my recipe was based on a modified version of the Lucas Formula


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> easy peasy
> 
> been using GH nutes for many years , just the Micro and Bloom  (and cal mag ) and my recipe was based on a modified version of the Lucas Formula


All I have used for years too Never even use Grow once


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

Lucas Formula What is Lucas Formula for Soil and is it really worth it?.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Lucas Formula What is Lucas Formula for Soil and is it really worth it?.


Thanks for that roster


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks for that roster




the Formula can be modified

for example , the basic 8ml 16ml ratio per gallon of water can be adjusted

newborn plants do not need 8-16 so it can be diluted to 2-4 or even a very mild formula for babies , 1-2 ml per gallon

so yeah , 1-2
                2-4
                 4-8
                 8-16

then when the plant is in flower one can mess around with adding more bloom and less micro

so yeah , a lot of fun and the good thing is the GH nutes are very forgiving….it is very hard to burn plants if the ratio is followed

although GH nutes have built in buffers , I still like to start out with water that has been Ph’d to fit my style

have fun


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

SpiderFarmer update. Wow how nice to open this tent and see all the beautiful blooms. The autos have been amazing to work with as a new project. They have really taken off. They seemed to respond well to the new GH nutrients I’m trying out. The praying leaves have stopped but that one plant it 12” taller than the others. The one in front of it to the left is from the same seed order so don’t know what’s going on there but I hope it quits growing taller as my lights are now at the top and to raise them more would take a reconfiguration. 








here are some closeups…
















I will say that that tall girl smells a bit like BO not my favorite scent. I’m thinking it’s a different plant than her sister. They were free seeds, perhaps a mix up? Idk, but they are all looking really nice


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Time to do an update on the SpiderFarmer lights.
> I think that the new growth has finally good on the two plants with the nitrogen issues. They do tend to drink a lot more than Im use to I’m sure because of the 2 gallon pots which I never used in my photo plants. I think using the strawberry soil alone also didn’t help with the nitrogen issues but I found that I loved that soil and still to this date have not one gnat on the sticky traps. I will be using this soil in my next photo grow.
> the light is still 18” above the tallest plant. One plant, (the one that’s praying) has a good 8” on the others. Thinking about giving the others a booster chair closer to the lights but they seem to be still loving it with nice flowers covering all the plants and stacking nicely
> View attachment 309843
> ...


All very happy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 6, 2022)

SpiderFarmer light just keeps shining brite as my girls stack on their beautiful buds. Took everyone out of the tent (one advantage to not scrogging) to trim them up a bit. Really didn’t take much off of them like I would my photos but all the flowers are exposed to the lights really nice so I’m not to worried. Did notice the difference in all the plants even from the same genetics. I’m thinking they may have had an auto seed spill at the seed factory and just called them random names by the differences. (These we’re all free seeds from my last order. I won’t mention where I got them because I love this seed company and I’m thinking my inexperience with autos have something to do with the differences). They all still look good just each one different.





the knows candy plants as you can see one is almost twice the size of the other. The tall girl has just stopped growing tall I think but both plants are full of blooms




the two trizkits also look different. The right plant has white puffy flowers where the left plant has super dense and darker flowers.

I forgot to take a picture of the Zulu plant but it also looks a bit different but nicely blooming as well.
they seem to like the new nutes so they will get some again next week


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 6, 2022)

Nice Gourd


----------



## BobHasBurgers (Oct 7, 2022)

Taggin' along cause these beauties are coming along!  Great job SubmarineGirl!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

Time to update the spider farmer light show:




these 2 gallon pots go dry really quick with these thirsty girls. Next time I would go with a 3 gallon just to get a bit more moisture. Sometimes when I check them before retiring for the night they look like they will need water the next morning but by the time I check them at 6:00 am, i have to rush to water them even before my coffee.
nevertheless I’m still pleased with the stacking nuggets on these little autos.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Time to update the spider farmer light show:
> View attachment 311011
> 
> these 2 gallon pots go dry really quick with these thirsty girls. Next time I would go with a 3 gallon just to get a bit more moisture. Sometimes when I check them before retiring for the night they look like they will need water the next morning but by the time I check them at 6:00 am, i have to rush to water them even before my coffee.
> ...


Funny how that works, bigger bags = bigger plants = more water, I was in 3 gal bags with bulbs and after my LED I went to 5 gal bags BC every thing was better and still had to water daily about 1.5 quarts a bag. Come to think about I never had that issue with bulbs, my wife would water every other day. I think they make these LED lights so close to light spectrum these plants needs they work harder to produce more. Your plants are stacking nicely, when do you think they will be done?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Funny how that works, bigger bags = bigger plants = more water, I was in 3 gal bags with bulbs and after my LED I went to 5 gal bags BC every thing was better and still had to water daily about 1.5 quarts a bag. Come to think about I never had that issue with bulbs, my wife would water every other day. I think they make these LED lights so close to light spectrum these plants needs they work harder to produce more. Your plants are stacking nicely, when do you think they will be done?


I really need to figure that out. Have to look up the flower times. Haven’t looked at the trichomes yet either. I’ll figure it all out and make a post on it. Thanks for reminding me about that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

So I guess sometime in mid November around the 10th more or less according to the strain information sheets anyway @JoseyWales


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I guess sometime in mid November around the 10th more or less according to the strain information sheets anyway @JoseyWales


I've never grown a plant that followed the "breeders" time frame...10 weeks is about where I want to be on most plants...can't wait to pop me some sativa beans...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

^^^Yep. I've always added at least two weeks if not more. One SE Asian was said to be a 12 week flower but took 17 to hit full potential. Great weed, but tied up my grow room way too long. Did great outside after I'd set 'em out close to four foot tall in the late spring after vegging them all winter/spring,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I've never grown a plant that followed the "breeders" time frame...10 weeks is about where I want to be on most plants...can't wait to pop me some sativa beans...


Yep me too boo with photos. I’ve not dealt with autos and don’t know when they officially started bloom. Some of the data sheets give the total grow from seed to harvest. That’s where I came up with mid November but like you, I’ve not seen where the data sheets are correct yet with any of my grows. It’s always been about 10 weeks for me too…
looking forward to your sativa grow too. You got that big grow space now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Yep. I've always added at least two weeks if not more. One SE Asian was said to be a 12 week flower but took 17 to hit full potential. Great weed, but tied up my grow room way too long. Did great outside after I'd set 'em out close to four foot tall in the late spring after vegging them all winter/spring,


I grew dome Greenhouse Seeds Thai plants years back and harvested at 14 weeks. Shoulda waited…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I grew dome Greenhouse Seeds Thai plants years back and harvested at 14 weeks. Shoulda waited…


My last flower tent went Almost 14 weeks. The data sheet said 8 weeks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Another update on the spider farmer light tent. Looks like I’m having a few problems with probably nutes and PH.
I switched my nutrients to GH a few weeks ago and decided to use this schedule. Only using micro and bloom in both tents in flower. 9and calmag) My PH is drifting way down for some reason. Putting in at around 7.0 and getting a runoff of around 5.0. I had this problem before with the FF nutes was part of the reason I switched to GH but still having the issues.
part of the problem I think is i can’t water them fast enough at times as the little 2 gallon pots drink quicker. I’ve checked them at night before bed and they look as if they will need water the next day but by the time I get up, they are already wilted a bit and I am rushing to get them a drink. This may be part of the problem with the dry curling leaves too. Would definitely go with at least a 3 gallon next time so the water last a bit longer. The tallest plant appears to have heat and light damage but its only 77F in the tent and the lights are about 18” from the plant. watered them with plain 7.0 water and got a 5.0 runoff PH this morning so I guess I need to flush them with a high PH water to bring that down


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

I grow most my weed in 3 or 5 gallon pots.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I grow most my weed in 3 or 5 gallon pots.


I ran 3 gallons with the 7gals the 3 gallons were needing watering evryday during prime growing season.
The 7 gals only every 3-4 days (of course they required more water to do it right.
3/4 gal in the 3's
1/12 gals in the 7's


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

I usually do too but took the advice from Cartys page buying the 2 gallon tall pots he suggested. I noticed since then he also changed to larger pots. I’m watering every other day in these little pots. I’m thinking that has a lot to do with it but I haven't figured out yet the PH drop. I had this happen in a previous tent grow and was able to get ahead of it by flushing. I may take these out of the tent and flush the heck out of them to try and bring the PH up enough to accept the nutes and calmag I’m adding.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

I still have 3 plants moving along slowly but I am waiting for amber for night meds


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I usually do too but took the advice from Cartys page buying the 2 gallon tall pots he suggested. I noticed since then he also changed to larger pots. I’m watering every other day in these little pots. I’m thinking that has a lot to do with it but I haven't figured out yet the PH drop. I had this happen in a previous tent grow and was able to get ahead of it by flushing. I may take these out of the tent and flush the heck out of them to try and bring the PH up enough to accept the nutes and calmag I’m adding.


I stopped feed nutes every day and watered one day feed the next ( I kept the PPMs of my feed water below 1000ppm)
Found it easier to control PH, and over feeding. Plants responded well, and bloomed fine
Nothing the size of forearms but nice buds non the less.
I did adjust PH a few times the add more or less method during feeds)


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I usually do too but took the advice from Cartys page buying the 2 gallon tall pots he suggested. I noticed since then he also changed to larger pots. I’m watering every other day in these little pots. I’m thinking that has a lot to do with it but I haven't figured out yet the PH drop. I had this happen in a previous tent grow and was able to get ahead of it by flushing. I may take these out of the tent and flush the heck out of them to try and bring the PH up enough to accept the nutes and calmag I’m adding.


Your plants almost sound as if you are doing hydro in coco coir and perlite
Maybe your soil has too much drainage
Are you adding extra perlite to soil that may already have it in there>


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Once you have damaged leaves it sure makes your tent look on the ugly side. I don’t think the buds will be effected but just not BOTM looking even tho there are some nice long colas and fat buds on most of the plants. Every plant in the tent looks different even tho I have only three strains in the tent they all are growing different with some tall stacked buds and some really fat shorter ones.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I stopped feed nutes every day and watered one day feed the next ( I kept the PPMs of my feed water below 1000ppm)
> Found it easier to control PH, and over feeding. Plants responded well, and bloomed fine
> Nothing the size of forearms but nice buds non the less.
> I did adjust PH a few times the add more or less method during feeds)


I’ve been feeding about once a week which I didn’t think that was to much since I’m watering about 4 times a week. I’m laying off the nutes this week and just gonna work on the PH to try to get it back to 6.5 run off


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

I would love to develop a feed that was one part already mixed that would be PH perfect
Imagine mixing 10ml of a nute into a gal of water and Bam you are ready to feed plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Your plants almost sound as if you are doing hydro in coco coir and perlite
> Maybe your soil has too much drainage
> Are you adding extra perlite to soil that may already have it in there>


I did add perlite to my soil the same amount as always even tho it did have some in it. Using the FF strawberry stuff which I love as I don’t have even one gnat this grow. I planned to use that soil again in my next photo grow because I hate gnats and no gnats is awesome.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would love to develop a feed that was one part already mixed that would be PH perfect
> Imagine mixing 10ml of a nute into a gal of water and Bam you are ready to feed plants


I was under the impression that GH nutes had that advantage by reading others posts that have been using it. Maybe something to do with my city water. My outside plants this year did not have PH issues and I treated them the same. Could be the tent conditions but I’m running aroun 77F and 42% RH pretty much consistently in this auto tent in the house.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I stopped feed nutes every day and watered one day feed the next ( I kept the PPMs of my feed water below 1000ppm)
> Found it easier to control PH, and over feeding. Plants responded well, and bloomed fine
> Nothing the size of forearms but nice buds non the less.
> I did adjust PH a few times the add more or less method during feeds)


I think I need to study up on the whole PPM thing. I have a pen to measure it but haven’t grasped a hold of the whole PPM thing yet. I am just trying to master the PH thing now…. I do know that my PPM of the water that I use is under 200 which I read was good.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

good baseline chart , can be easily modified to fit the plants needs

most of the time I go from 2-4 right up to 8-16 and see how the plant responds

Micro and Bloom are real forgiving , I find it difficult to burn a plant using those two nutes


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think I need to study up on the whole PPM thing. I have a pen to measure it but haven’t grasped a hold of the whole PPM thing yet. I am just trying to master the PH thing now…. I do know that my PPM of the water that I use is under 200 which I read was good.


Yes under 200 is good
What I do is 5 gallons at at time and add all the nutes doin g micro 1st and stir each one in good
Then do a ppm test it will go up or down depending on how much of the feed and additives are added
PH will too


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

not sure if it matters or not
but I have pushed the ppms up to 1500 and the plants were not happy burnt tips and curling clawing
I backed it down to 950 and plants never clawed. I did notice watching ppms runoff of both feed levels of the plants 
one reading from 1500ppm feed and another from the 950ppms
both still showed nutes not being absorbed in runoff, 
It was just higher in the 1500ppm plant feeding.
So at this point I figured I was just wasting plant food. and back down to 950ppms
That is what I did.


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 18, 2022)

Hi Submarine Girl,
With your frequent irrigation, I’m just curious if you are getting enough runoff with each watering to flush out all of the salt buildup.  I never had any bad experience with GH Flora. How much do you water each time?   I used GH nutes with my 9.5 ph tap water and always had to use ph down. 

I’m still learning….but that’s all I could think of.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Another update on the spider farmer light tent. Looks like I’m having a few problems with probably nutes and PH.
> I switched my nutrients to GH a few weeks ago and decided to use this schedule. Only using micro and bloom in both tents in flower. 9and calmag) My PH is drifting way down for some reason. Putting in at around 7.0 and getting a runoff of around 5.0. I had this problem before with the FF nutes was part of the reason I switched to GH but still having the issues.
> part of the problem I think is i can’t water them fast enough at times as the little 2 gallon pots drink quicker. I’ve checked them at night before bed and they look as if they will need water the next day but by the time I get up, they are already wilted a bit and I am rushing to get them a drink. This may be part of the problem with the dry curling leaves too. Would definitely go with at least a 3 gallon next time so the water last a bit longer. The tallest plant appears to have heat and light damage but its only 77F in the tent and the lights are about 18” from the plant. watered them with plain 7.0 water and got a 5.0 runoff PH this morning so I guess I need to flush them with a high PH water to bring that down
> View attachment 311356
> ...


I recalled reading that too much water can decrease pH. I don’t know if that means too frequent watering or if it is water-logging that causes that. You obviously aren’t water-logging the soil since they start to wilt. I found this article about irrigation that might help. It says that ‘over watering can increase the salinity of the soil’. You are right I think about using a larger pot on future grows. My multi plant pot looks horrible right now. I have to water it daily. I am pretty sure there just isn’t enough soil for all the plants(6 of ‘em). Hopefully you get this sorted out. The buds look beautiful.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> not sure if it matters or not
> but I have pushed the ppms up to 1500 and the plants were not happy burnt tips and curling clawing
> I backed it down to 950 and plants never clawed. I did notice watching ppms runoff of both feed levels of the plants
> one reading from 1500ppm feed and another from the 950ppms
> ...


Sounds like you're treating all of your plants the same. It's the bain of all hydro growers that do that. I made the mistake of growing a straight sativa and a straight indica in the same tank. What the indica's loved burned the heck outta my sativas. 
In hydro, you'd have the option of changing nutes quickly. In soil, you're kinda screwed unless you do a heavy flush. My outdoor plants never got any ph checks and did just fine on their own. I did do a top dressing of ash when it came flower time, but otherwise they got the compost/topsoil that I'd tilled in beforehand and watered by nature or my 7.0 well water when needed.
I also learned from a friend that was into horticulture that the best time to water the plants was after a good rain. It drives the water deep into the soil and feeds the roots. Sounded crazy enough to work, and it did.
Your buds are looking sweet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yes under 200 is good
> What I do is 5 gallons at at time and add all the nutes doin g micro 1st and stir each one in good
> Then do a ppm test it will go up or down depending on how much of the feed and additives are added
> PH will too


What PPM do you expect after adding nutes and how do you adjust PPm?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I recalled reading that too much water can decrease pH. I don’t know if that means too frequent watering or if it is water-logging that causes that. You obviously aren’t water-logging the soil since they start to wilt. I found this article about irrigation that might help. It says that ‘over watering can increase the salinity of the soil’. You are right I think about using a larger pot on future grows. My multi plant pot looks horrible right now. I have to water it daily. I am pretty sure there just isn’t enough soil for all the plants(6 of ‘em). Hopefully you get this sorted out. The buds look beautiful.


I feel sure that weird water habits have something to do with it. The last couple times I over watered a little just to let it soak up trying to make sure they get enough. Maybe that’s not great to do after they were almost wilting from dryness. I think that has something to do with it too and defiantly all the plants are acting different with the nute mix. Some seem to love it others not so much. Learning how to adjust for each plant now…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> Hi Submarine Girl,
> With your frequent irrigation, I’m just curious if you are getting enough runoff with each watering to flush out all of the salt buildup.  I never had any bad experience with GH Flora. How much do you water each time?   I used GH nutes with my 9.5 ph tap water and always had to use ph down.
> 
> I’m still learning….but that’s all I could think of.


I water enough each time to get run off so I can check the PH as I’ve had problems with my PH decreasing in the past and watch out for it now.. I get plenty runoff each watering. I haven’t given up on the GH nutes yet as I think my watering cycle and different plant needs are part of my problem.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Another update on the spider farmer light tent. Looks like I’m having a few problems with probably nutes and PH.
> I switched my nutrients to GH a few weeks ago and decided to use this schedule. Only using micro and bloom in both tents in flower. 9and calmag) My PH is drifting way down for some reason. Putting in at around 7.0 and getting a runoff of around 5.0. I had this problem before with the FF nutes was part of the reason I switched to GH but still having the issues.
> part of the problem I think is i can’t water them fast enough at times as the little 2 gallon pots drink quicker. I’ve checked them at night before bed and they look as if they will need water the next day but by the time I get up, they are already wilted a bit and I am rushing to get them a drink. This may be part of the problem with the dry curling leaves too. Would definitely go with at least a 3 gallon next time so the water last a bit longer. The tallest plant appears to have heat and light damage but its only 77F in the tent and the lights are about 18” from the plant. watered them with plain 7.0 water and got a 5.0 runoff PH this morning so I guess I need to flush them with a high PH water to bring that down
> View attachment 311356
> ...


I could be wrong but with my new LED lights I found I had to trun the intensity  down to around 3/4, BC I started seeing what your seeing in your plants. I then repoted from 3 gal to 5 gal, after both actions the plants turned around. My thoughts are 1 the LED light manufacturer gave me a special pair of glasses to use, this tells me radiation damaged to my eyes is possible. 2 Are the plants feeling this radiation and reponding by dring more water than norma? Is radiation different from getting baked from MHB's? It can be 70 degrees out side and folks can still get one hell of a burn, just my brain damage is all.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I could be wrong but with my new LED lights I found I had to trun the intensity  down to around 3/4, BC I started seeing what your seeing in your plants. I then repoted from 3 gal to 5 gal, after both actions the plants turned around. My thoughts are 1 the LED light manufacturer gave me a special pair of glasses to use, this tells me radiation damaged to my eyes is possible. 2 Are the plants feeling this radiation and reponding by dring more water than norma? Is radiation different from getting baked from MHB's? It can be 70 degrees out side and folks can still get one **** of a burn, just my brain damage is all.


Could be. I’ve never had this problem with my photo plants. Maybe the autos can’t take 100%. I will move them down a bit as the one that is the worst is the tallest one closest to the lights about 18”


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

More CalMag.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Could be. I’ve never had this problem with my photo plants. Maybe the autos can’t take 100%. I will move them down a bit as the one that is the worst is the tallest one closest to the lights about 18”


I just ran across this. Are LED Grow Lights Harmful to Humans?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 19, 2022)

I turned dow the lights to 80% noticed that the taller plants were lighter. Could be that these just didn’t get watered enough But the lights are very brite too. I run this same light at 100% in my photo tent with no issues. The plants seem to love the light. I’m not sure if the autos don’t like it as much but since they are autos I figured they will keep doing their thing at 80%


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

SpiderFarmer light update 
so I turned the lights back up to 100% and started nutes back again today same schedule but a little less in case it was not my watering pattern that hurt my grow. Buds still look awesome and continue to grow but leaves are a bit crispy I believe now after pondering over it because my pots are to small. Have adjusted watering to every day and a half instead of waiting two days and the plants are heavy drinkers sometimes not being able to wait that last 12 hours before needing a drink while I sleep… so now about every other night they get a drink before I go to bed so they are not thirsting to death by morning coffee time. If I grow autos again, which I might, I would definitely go with at least a 3 gallon pot next time. I like to use 7 gallon pots in the photo tent.
latest shots from today kinda ugly but still nice buds…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

Nothing wrong with a few crispy leaves in flower. Just means you're pushing the limits on what they can take : )  

Not sure it's the lights causing it, though. I have two 450W Mars lights less than 8 inches from the CSM and ABC plants, and they haven't started crisping yet. There's also an AC set to 72 deg in the room, though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

I don’t think it’s the lights either. I’ve run spider farmer lights inches from my plants in the past with only positive results. I just got scared when I had crispy leaves but now I am pretty sure it was a watering issue.


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

my SFG has crispy leaves but the flowers, wowsa they look nice...they're so close to finishing I am not worried about how they look...couldn't tell ya what is the cause but some plants have nasty looking leaves, some stellar all the way to harvest...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

I’ve had a really ugly plant before that was awesome so I’m not to worried. I’m pretty sure I caused this with my water schedule I mean plants do need water to stay green and these got to dry on three different occasions. Causing them to wilt some till I got them a drink.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

like cm said , don’t worry about a few crispy leaves

those buds stacked good


----------



## Carty (Oct 24, 2022)

Hey Girl...  don't panic at all.  Everything looks great.   As the plant matures and isn't getting enough of certain mobile nutrients,  it will steal those nutes from the leaf materal and why people should leaf strip close to harvest.  Or remove leaf turning colors.  this is all good and part of maturing.

Don't allow them to completely dry out.  I too found going to a 3gal pot is best,   and, starting them in 2ga
felt pots they will fill that pot up with feeder roots fast.  almost need a drip setup huh?  I know I do as I'm giving mine 4cups a day now, food every other day.  

As you get 10 days from chop, stop all foods cept maybe a carb loader/terpene enhancer..  I use Sweet or
the likes..  Flush them girls good, last flush add the sweet.. it really adds to flavor, many use Black Strap Molasses but it can leave a bad taste on some strains so I changed..  

You want your leaf material to change colors starting with yellowing, oranges and going even purple as the plant sucks all the nutes that are mobile from her as she crowns up like little roses..  

IMHO your killing it...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Girl...  don't panic at all.  Everything looks great.   As the plant matures and isn't getting enough of certain mobile nutrients,  it will steal those nutes from the leaf materal and why people should leaf strip close to harvest.  Or remove leaf turning colors.  this is all good and part of maturing.
> 
> Don't allow them to completely dry out.  I too found going to a 3gal pot is best,   and, starting them in 2ga
> felt pots they will fill that pot up with feeder roots fast.  almost need a drip setup huh?  I know I do as I'm giving mine 4cups a day now, food every other day.
> ...


Thanx so much Carty. Your opinion means a lot. I am really surprised how all of these plants are loaded. Even tho a bit smaller than what I’m use to in photos, the buds are really stacked up nice and quite comparable to my photo tents. Down to the nitty gritty now and starting to look at the trichomes this week. Thanks again for your kind comments. I feel much better about the crispy leaves now and feel sure I will do better next time with the water thing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

Updating the spider farmer light page. I took all the girls out today to give them a drink and groom them up a bit.  Plants seem to be responding to the  Spider Farmer light in a positive way. All plants look different. Some have fat buds and some have less diameter buds but longer. Even the same strains look different but all the buds are nice and dense. It will be fun trimming these as they are mostly buds not like my usual photo plants which have more vegetation at this stage.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Updating the spider farmer light page. I took all the girls out today to give them a drink and groom them up a bit.  Plants seem to be responding to the  Spider Farmer light in a positive way. All plants look different. Some have fat buds and some have less diameter buds but longer. Even the same strains look different but all the buds are nice and dense. It will be fun trimming these as they are mostly buds not like my usual photo plants which have more vegetation at this stage. View attachment 312069
> View attachment 312070
> View attachment 312071
> View attachment 312073
> ...


Looking great


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Updating the spider farmer light page. I took all the girls out today to give them a drink and groom them up a bit.  Plants seem to be responding to the  Spider Farmer light in a positive way. All plants look different. Some have fat buds and some have less diameter buds but longer. Even the same strains look different but all the buds are nice and dense. It will be fun trimming these as they are mostly buds not like my usual photo plants which have more vegetation at this stage. View attachment 312069
> View attachment 312070
> View attachment 312071
> View attachment 312073
> ...


The girls look very nice all purdied up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> The girls look very nice all purdied up.


Thank you, I’m surprised how nice they are for autos. I’ll be happy with the tent full of nice buds. I’m glad I tried them and I’m sure it won’t be my last time…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looking great


Thanx Fogey


----------



## sharonp (Oct 26, 2022)

Your buds look really good. I tried the 3 gallon pots with the autoflowers and they were to small. Now, I'm using the 4 gallons.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

sharonp said:


> Your buds look really good. I tried the 3 gallon pots with the autoflowers and they were to small. Now, I'm using the 4 gallons.


What made you decide that your 3 gallon pots were to small?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

Yeah that ^^^


----------



## sharonp (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What made you decide that your 3 gallon pots were to small?


The buds were drying out to fast. The whole plant would dry out faster actually.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

How often were you watering? Mine were not lasting 48 hours so Im having to adjust my watering times now. No longer can I water in the afternoon at around 2:00  sometimes I have to water before bedtime so they last overnight without drying to much. Carty says that 3 gallon pots are plenty big for the root system. He recently up’s his pot size to 3 gallon. I’m gonna watch his thread first to see how his turns out.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

I used 3 gal bags on a few this yr on back deck , weather was so dry and hot they dried everyday
I was watering a gallon a day to the 3 gal bags. 2Gallons to the 7gallon bags also.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How often were you watering? Mine were not lasting 48 hours so Im having to adjust my watering times now. No longer can I water in the afternoon at around 2:00  sometimes I have to water before bedtime so they last overnight without drying to much. Carty says that 3 gallon pots are plenty big for the root system. He recently up’s his pot size to 3 gallon. I’m gonna watch his thread first to see how his turns out.


I think if you want to water every other day you'll need a 5 gal bag BC the plants need the dirt to hold on to moisture, plants take up the water plus the bags allow for breathing.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I used 3 gal bags on a few this yr on back deck , weather was so dry and hot they dried everyday
> I was watering a gallon a day to the 3 gal bags. 2Gallons to the 7gallon bags also.


Yup


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

Love the fact that my Fabric pots dry out due to breathing and air pruning. Allows for more oxygen to the root system.


----------



## CheCulo (Oct 27, 2022)

Those look great, since old fogey mentioned the Spider lights I've been checking them out. Pricey, but I think I'm going to have to buy one soon. If you mentioned it before I apologize, but how much heat do they produce?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

CheCulo said:


> Those look great, since old fogey mentioned the Spider lights I've been checking them out. Pricey, but I think I'm going to have to buy one soon. If you mentioned it before I apologize, but how much heat do they produce?


Almost zero heat. You can bring your lights just inches away from you plants. You will love the SF lights. you Can find them on sale now and then…


----------



## sharonp (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How often were you watering? Mine were not lasting 48 hours so Im having to adjust my watering times now. No longer can I water in the afternoon at around 2:00  sometimes I have to water before bedtime so they last overnight without drying to much. Carty says that 3 gallon pots are plenty big for the root system. He recently up’s his pot size to 3 gallon. I’m gonna watch his thread first to see how his turns out.


Last summer I had plants outside and I was watering the 3 gallon pots everyday. I can water every three days with the 4 gallon pot this time of year indoors.  I don't have a tent so, I don't have to worry about the space the pots take up maybe. that makes a difference. I have grown some lemon haze autoflowers and that root systems took up a 5 gallon pot. They are not all the same size. If you keep growing them you will figure it out.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

CheCulo said:


> Those look great, since old fogey mentioned the Spider lights I've been checking them out. Pricey, but I think I'm going to have to buy one soon. If you mentioned it before I apologize, but how much heat do they produce?


An avatar Forum Pic


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

Update on the Spider Farmer light auto tent. Today was way easy peasy as all I had to do today was look at trichome. Not ready yet of course but still satisfied with the autos in general and of course the Spider light.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Update on the Spider Farmer light auto tent. Today was way easy peasy as all I had to do today was look at trichome. Not ready yet of course but still satisfied with the autos in general and of course the Spider light.
> View attachment 312366
> View attachment 312365
> View attachment 312364
> ...


Yum yum


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 1, 2022)

Uh Oh  Last night I was checking out the girls before going to bed and I thought I saw powder or pollen fly neither of which would be good. I discovered PM on my plants. Took everyone out of the tent this morning and slathered them down pretty heavy with my lost coast plant therapy. I let them dry under my laundry room lights most Of the day and bleached cleaned my tent and aired it out too. The label instructions says to do this everyday for three days. This is the same product that I used to get rid of thrips in just days. I looked up reviews on the product and it got rave reviews for eliminating PM as well as being used as a preventative maintenance for it so I’m hoping for good results. Another first for me this PM thing trying to understand what conditions caused it. Perhaps adding a lower fan to my tent would help. It really isn’t crowded, I don’t have temp or humidity issues as the tent is in my house climate controlled. I will also install another temp/humidity device to monitor under plants.


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2022)

You can make that camera sing subby.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Uh Oh  Last night I was checking out the girls before going to bed and I thought I saw powder or pollen fly neither of which would be good. I discovered PM on my plants. Took everyone out of the tent this morning and slathered them down pretty heavy with my lost coast plant therapy. I let them dry under my laundry room lights most Of the day and bleached cleaned my tent and aired it out too. The label instructions says to do this everyday for three days. This is the same product that I used to get rid of thrips in just days. I looked up reviews on the product and it got rave reviews for eliminating PM as well as being used as a preventative maintenance for it so I’m hoping for good results. Another first for me this PM thing trying to understand what conditions caused it. Perhaps adding a lower fan to my tent would help. It really isn’t crowded, I don’t have temp or humidity issues as the tent is in my house climate controlled. I will also install another temp/humidity device to monitor under plants.


I keep my humidity below 50% in flower always 
I use an automatic dehumidifier and exit pump it to the outside not catch bucket in device.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

Those up close shots are great


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I keep my humidity below 50% in flower always
> I use an automatic dehumidifier and exit pump it to the outside not catch bucket in device.


My humidity runs higher than 50%. I just turned the vent fan up to bring it down a bit… my other tent runs pretty high humidity too around 70% but the plants seem to love it. Never had the PM there but may have something to do with venting to outside vs in the same room…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Those up close shots are great


Thank you. Sometimes it takes a few shots to get a steady hand while holding my breath like taking an X-ray. I delete a lot of blurry trichrome shots


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My humidity runs higher than 50%. I just turned the vent fan up to bring it down a bit… my other tent runs pretty high humidity too around 70% but the plants seem to love it. Never had the PM there but may have something to do with venting to outside vs in the same room…


Some plants will tolerate higher humidity
But 50% is the rule of thumb in indoors flower tents from what I have learned over the years.
Good Luck.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Uh Oh  Last night I was checking out the girls before going to bed and I thought I saw powder or pollen fly neither of which would be good. I discovered PM on my plants. Took everyone out of the tent this morning and slathered them down pretty heavy with my lost coast plant therapy. I let them dry under my laundry room lights most Of the day and bleached cleaned my tent and aired it out too. The label instructions says to do this everyday for three days. This is the same product that I used to get rid of thrips in just days. I looked up reviews on the product and it got rave reviews for eliminating PM as well as being used as a preventative maintenance for it so I’m hoping for good results. Another first for me this PM thing trying to understand what conditions caused it. Perhaps adding a lower fan to my tent would help. It really isn’t crowded, I don’t have temp or humidity issues as the tent is in my house climate controlled. I will also install another temp/humidity device to monitor under plants.


The struggle is real. I lost most of my outdoor crop…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The struggle is real. I lost most of my outdoor crop…


I’m so sorry Fogey


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The struggle is real. I lost most of my outdoor crop…


That sucks , I feel bad


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m so sorry Fogey


Thank you but Mother Nature is what she is. I really didn’t know what I would go with pounds of bud anyway. I don’t know a lot of people who smoke and I don’t smoke much…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thank you but Mother Nature is what she is. I really didn’t know what I would go with pounds of bud anyway. I don’t know a lot of people who smoke and I don’t smoke much…


Still hurts when the crop fails and you are left with nil. 
I lost a whole room one year to R Mites and burned it all


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 1, 2022)

So many of us had problems with PM and bud rot I'm planning on using that Agrowlyte stuff next season on anything I put outdoors. I wonder if it will work on the early blight that killed my tomato plants two months early.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thank you but Mother Nature is what she is. I really didn’t know what I would go with pounds of bud anyway. I don’t know a lot of people who smoke and I don’t smoke much…


It’s still a bummer tho. I seem to be getting to experience something new not always good lately every week. I do feel tho that I am building my toolbox of knowledge as I go along and don’t feel as heartbroken (well maybe just a little heartbroken…) as I use to when I first started growing and things didn’t go the way I planned. Now I plan for things not going the way I planned so it’s a bit easier . Still going for that perfect grow tho


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you. Sometimes it takes a few shots to get a steady hand while holding my breath like taking an X-ray. I delete a lot of blurry trichrome shots


Lord God. You mean my fked up old ass has to hold the damn thing that still?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

So I pulled the girls out again for their second soaking of Lost Coast plant therapy. I was surprised and excited to not find any powdery white leaves as I saw yesterday before their first treatment. They will do another dry out under my laundry room lights. I wiped down the tent again with bleach spray and letting it air out good before I put the plants back in after they are dry

i am actually stoked about this product and plan to use it as a maintenance on my plants in the future both inside and out as I now am a believer that this is some good stuff and my help my problems before I get them in the future. It got rid of my thrips too really quick in an earlier grow Using it. 

I got a free sample of this product from a local grow store. I’m out of the free sample now and plan to go back to that store and give him a little money for a new bottle. It lasts a long time and smells great too and you can treat your plants with it if necessary way into the flower stage.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2022)

MSDS on Lost Coast Plant Therapy…



			https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1289/2041/files/SDS2020_Lost-Coast-Plant-Therapy-Concentrate-US-EN-13-sds.pdf?311
		


The ingredients are some of what Weedhopper uses but it also has an acid mixed in for the PM/mold effectiveness. Sounds like a good product that your experience backs up. You can order another free sample on their website if you are interested but I understand wanting to support your local grow store as well. Thanks.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

Potassium Bicarbonate
2lb bag $20 amazon
2tabsps per gal spray soak plant every 2 weeks until last week of harvest. (maintenance).
changes ph of the plants surface


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> MSDS on Lost Coast Plant Therapy…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will go order another free sample too thanx


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

Just a quick picture update of the spider farmer light tent. PM seems to be gone after the first spray with lost coast. Took the plants out today for their third and final treatment. Gotta say better than I thought it was going. Put a dehumidifier in the tent which bright the humidity down to just over 50%. First time I ever used one but had a portable one in the closet.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I grow most my weed in 3 or 5 gallon pots.


Same here, and even the three gallon ones dry out quickly. I figure, but don't know if it is accurate, but seems like more dirt would buffer ph changes a little better than less dirt?

Also, I have taken to running my Mar Hydro SP3000  lights at 75%, to avoid burn. Seems to be a different burn than from heat.  More light, tells plant to suck up more nutes. At some point they can't suck up enough to deal with the lights demands, and those dark spots begin to appear. Flushing seems to help. Most of this is just my scientific wild szz guess....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

When i get my grow room ready im buying a new HOT5 system and a few LEDS to suplement the HOT5s.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lord God. You mean my fked up old ass has to hold the damn thing that still?


I bought the little one gmo recommended. Has a little stand, and there is a slight delay after pressing button, so I am no longer wiggling it when pic goes off. Not perfect, but delay helps in my case.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I bought the little one gmo recommended. Has a little stand, and there is a slight delay after pressing button, so I am no longer wiggling it when pic goes off. Not perfect, but delay helps in my case.
> 
> Bubba


How do you get up on buds with a little stand?  I look up some of those and couldn’t imagine it being an easy process


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> When i get my grow room ready im buying a new HOT5 system and a few LEDS to suplement the HOT5s.


Look into these spider farmer lights when you are shopping. I can’t say enough good about them…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

I most certainly will.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How do you get up on buds with a little stand?  I look up some of those and couldn’t imagine it being an easy process


Mainly chopped off ones. For on the plant, I put the clear part that protects the lens against my pant leg, or anything and focus it.

Then when I press it against the bud the image is clear, or just a touch of focus.

 Holding both bud and camera, the camera remains still, except when I press the little picture button. But with the slight delay, It is no longer wiggling when the shutter activated. Sometimes it requires more than one attempt!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Mainly chopped off ones. For on the plant, I put the clear part that protects the lens against my pant leg, or anything and focus it.
> 
> Then when I press it against the bud the image is clear, or just a touch of focus.
> 
> ...


I mostly use mine to check for trichomes and bugs. I wouldn’t be able to pick a bud just to check it. It’s takes me more than one attempt too.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I mostly use mine to check for trichomes and bugs. I wouldn’t be able to pick a bud just to check it. It’s takes me more than one attempt too.


Do you have same one, wire plugs into phone type gmo showed me? It was only 20 bucks I think.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Do you have same one, wire plugs into phone type gmo showed me? It was only 20 bucks I think.


i have this thing that slides over your phone camera. It’s also about 20 bucks I think and does a swell job for me with practice I mean but way better than looking thru a loop. It has a magnifying lens and a rechargeable light. You just use your regular camera on your phone no app required


----------



## Carty (Nov 5, 2022)

Hey Subgirl...  I have one of those little clip on thangs and once you have some practice with them they work pretty well.  Especially for checking trichome heads huh?  I like this one better, but the one I really want plugs into your phone and you lay a bud under a small microscope.. 

Um..  who is dis girl who is simply killing it with her setup..  just beautiful plants sister.  Keep up the great work and your just gonna get better and better with each grow.  Kudos


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lord God. You mean my fked up old ass has to hold the damn thing that still?


Not necessarily... this one came with a cell phone mount as well.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 5, 2022)

^^^Two more weeks.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Two more weeks.


It's growing seeds, so it's more like 5 more weeks : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Not necessarily... this one came with a cell phone mount as well.
> 
> View attachment 312700
> 
> View attachment 312701


Fancy


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Subgirl...  I have one of those little clip on thangs and once you have some practice with them they work pretty well.  Especially for checking trichome heads huh?  I like this one better, but the one I really want plugs into your phone and you lay a bud under a small microscope..
> 
> Um..  who is dis girl who is simply killing it with her setup..  just beautiful plants sister.  Keep up the great work and your just gonna get better and better with each grow.  Kudos


She will be running the joint soon


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She will be running the joint soon


Funny guy


----------



## zem (Nov 6, 2022)

I don't know how i missed this thread until now. Very useful info and funny. I mean first impression was who in their right mind would name a light that grows weed the "Spider Farmer" might as well call it the borg farmer lol but now i think maybe it was intended to shock you with its name to gain attention. They definitely chose the right person to try it out  SG your work is awesome thank you for sharing it with everyone!


----------



## Carty (Nov 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She will be running the joint soon


Why ya think I'm kissing up now... hehe.   seriously though, your doing a lot better then I did so early on..
very nice


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

Carty said:


> Why ya think I'm kissing up now... hehe.   seriously though, your doing a lot better then I did so early on..
> very nice


Only because of your sweet auto page and sharing your first time mistakes. I have to say that the autos have really impressed me with their buds. They are either fat and dense or long and dense at least equal to or bigger buds than my normal photos. There are a lot of advantages too for me as I can grow 5 plants comfortably without crowding my 2x4 tent. I have been able to take each plant out for maintenance which I never have that option in photos as they are usually double scrogged and locked into place. I will get a good harvest from this tent which is almost ready too and will be able to add three more strands to my jar choices. I do have photos lined up for the next tent run but will definitely do the autos again after seeing the end product of my first auto grow. Thanx for all your posts. I follow all your garden updates


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

Will be looking at the trichomes on the autos this morning. Will post updates


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

Morning Honey


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312741
> 
> Morning Honey


We are practicing to be non heathenish due to my granddaughter's behavior in 3rd grade. I was called into the teachers  conference along with her parents to hear all the heathenish actions she has been doing lately. 
using the F word (telling a kid on the bus I’m gonna f you up)
kicking a kid in the face for singing the ABC song
refusing to get in the bus
escaping her classroom and running up to the second floor into her brothers 5th grade class embarrassing him of course 
slapping the male PE teacher in the balls on the playground when he said it was time to go back to class. 
I hope this works it’s way out, teachers seem to be all over it just needs follow up at home more. That shit don’t go down at my house…


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Not necessarily... this one came with a cell phone mount as well.
> 
> View attachment 312700
> 
> View attachment 312701


There is a setup!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> There is a setup!
> 
> Bubba


I need to get to my plants all tied down in the small tent. No room for this set up for me without being more of a pain in the patute


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I need to get to my plants all tied down in the small tent. No room for this set up for me without being more of a pain in the patute


I wish my 4x2 had the same setup as my 4x4.  The 4x4 has a zipper section that takes out front,side and back. I have access to 3 of 4 sides, so the "wrap around" door opening helps some.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

zem said:


> I don't know how i missed this thread until now. Very useful info and funny. I mean first impression was who in their right mind would name a light that grows weed the "Spider Farmer" might as well call it the borg farmer lol but now i think maybe it was intended to shock you with its name to gain attention. They definitely chose the right person to try it out  SG your work is awesome thank you for sharing it with everyone!


 you are so nice to say that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

zem said:


> I don't know how i missed this thread until now. Very useful info and funny. I mean first impression was who in their right mind would name a light that grows weed the "Spider Farmer" might as well call it the borg farmer lol but now i think maybe it was intended to shock you with its name to gain attention. They definitely chose the right person to try it out  SG your work is awesome thank you for sharing it with everyone!


Their logo is cool tho. Not like a spider mite


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 6, 2022)

^^ could be a spider mite...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> ^^ could be a spider mite...


Well you would know that’s for sure


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

SpiderFarmer light update. These plants each have their own thing going even those of the same seed strain look different than each other. One fat and dryer and the other skinny with tall fresh looking buds. Not enough amber yet but starting to see a few here and there so I’m checking now. Stopped ferts as I think they have had enough at this point but they are still thirsty girls. Trimmed a lot of yellow leaves on the whiskey Zulu but it didn’t seem a bad yellow just part of the grow stage I guess.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 10, 2022)

Lookin' good, Subbie!


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 10, 2022)

Beautiful garden SubmarineGirl!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks so much y’all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

Looks great. Just keep them watered and happy. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> SpiderFarmer light update. These plants each have their own thing going even those of the same seed strain look different than each other. One fat and dryer and the other skinny with tall fresh looking buds. Not enough amber yet but starting to see a few here and there so I’m checking now. Stopped ferts as I think they have had enough at this point but they are still thirsty girls. Trimmed a lot of yellow leaves on the whiskey Zulu but it didn’t seem a bad yellow just part of the grow stage I guess. View attachment 312966
> View attachment 312967
> View attachment 312968
> View attachment 312969
> ...


They look very nice, great job Sub.


----------



## Gaia's Girl (Nov 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> SpiderFarmer light update. These plants each have their own thing going even those of the same seed strain look different than each other. One fat and dryer and the other skinny with tall fresh looking buds. Not enough amber yet but starting to see a few here and there so I’m checking now. Stopped ferts as I think they have had enough at this point but they are still thirsty girls. Trimmed a lot of yellow leaves on the whiskey Zulu but it didn’t seem a bad yellow just part of the grow stage I guess. View attachment 312966
> View attachment 312967
> View attachment 312968
> View attachment 312969
> ...


Everything looks yummy, Subbie! Great job


----------



## sharonp (Nov 11, 2022)

They finished very nicely!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

Spider farmer light update
Two of the five plants are finally showing enough amber to harvest.  The whiskey Zulu and one of the Trizkits are in the pan for wet trim. Both of these plants have big diameter buds but with foxtail-ing not as dense as the other three left in the tent.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

Took forever doing the trim on these foxtails. The super sticky and gassy whiskey Zulu had me taking many breaks for fresh air. The leaves i was cutting off were sticking back to the gluey surface of the plant. Never seen one this greasy sticky. Don’t think I did such a great job on the trim and I'm sure I cut many bud chunks into the trim pile. I will add this sticky trim in my soon to come dry ice kief project. All in all, I got a couple pans full ready to dry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

Another two plants ready today. Harvested the other trizkit this morning. Nice and sticky too. This one had smaller diameter but longer buds. And other pan going on the drying rack.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

Something looks wrong with those buds. You probably should send them to me for further testing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

Trimmed another plant this afternoon the knows candy 2. Knows candy 1 is the last plant in the auto tent and not quite ready.




moved the drying rack in the open room above the garage. Garage is stinking to high heaven like that whiskey Zulu


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Something looks wrong with those buds. You probably should send them to me for further testing.


Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2022)

Looks like the last plant is done in the Spiderfarmer light tent. I plan to trim it up and put it in that bottom and last slot in the drying rack further smelling up my garage. It’s really quite a nice smell to hit you in the face when you open the door. All in all, I am very pleased with the lights and the beautiful autos they helped grow. It was my first time with autos and I was really impressed by their growth. As you can see by the above picture, the one little 2x4 tent put out quite a haul. I’m looking forward to trying all the new strands and especially that sticky wet one whiskey Zulu  there is something about that one that I like a little extra already…
My plan is to clean the spiderfarmer light tent out an put four photos in there. The photos are in my other tent growing nicely at three weeks old.




the 2 hindsight’s and the 2 girl crush‘s are going in there and the 4 banana TK plants will stay in the other tent. Hopefully I won’t have a mess but already know how I love to crowd out a tent so honing my skills again for the task in front of me.
will post a new picture of the girls when they get in their new place. A big shout out to my friend and mentor @Carty for all the help along the way


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

you are cooking with grease now Baby!

i would be doing dabs in your garage!….it must be intoxicating out there

all the best on your new lineup!

i only grow once a year so i have growers envy towards all you indoor growers and i have live vicariously through ya all until February


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you are cooking with grease now Baby!
> 
> i would be doing dabs in your garage!….it must be intoxicating out there
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that you will have a grow tent and nice LEDs soon to join in the winter fun. Thanks so much for the kind comments and yes the smell is wonderfully intoxicating in the garage.


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 18, 2022)

You always make this look so easy SubmarineGirl.  Thanks for keeping the journal!  I’m actually stealing ideas from each journal I read to improve my own.  At this point, I’m hoping my plant trimming looks anywhere near as good as yours.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> You always make this look so easy SubmarineGirl.  Thanks for keeping the journal!  I’m actually stealing ideas from each journal I read to improve my own.  At this point, I’m hoping my plant trimming looks anywhere near as good as yours.





plant trimming is waaaay overrated


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 20, 2022)

Getting the girls relocated into their new place. Ok spider light, let’s do our thing on these photos…
looks like I must have torn a leaf off during the transfer…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

Outstanding Subie ! You are a rock star !


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a feeling that you will have a grow tent and nice LEDs soon to join in the winter fun. Thanks so much for the kind comments and yes the smell is wonderfully intoxicating in the garage.




no tents for me , no needy…..

not that i dont like a good tent set up , ive seen Putes tents first hand and he does a good job , all clean and organized and he ends up with a great product

we have a couple of rooms that are wired and ready to go in a day or two if we want to fire them up

otherwise come jan/feb we will start germing seeds for the spring garden

jan/feb aint to far off and i enjoy the break from gardening , some of it is tedious , like cleaning pots and stuff , digging holes , pulling weeds , yada yada yada

in the meantime , dreaming helps pass the time


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 20, 2022)

Your plant tending time will be here before you know it. Until then you can help me with my grow  I love the seed catalogs. Makes me want to dig in some dirt. We are expecting a hard freeze tonight so my veggie garden has officially ended when I picked all the peppers off the plants. There are blooms and baby peppers all over them. Well till tomorrow anyway…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 20, 2022)

I do have a small bed of broccoli and cabbage growing really good. This year the rabbits have not jumped the little 1-1/2 ft fence I put around the plants. Maybe we will actually get to eat some ourselves.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)

beautiful colors !

yeah , we threw a bunch of straw over a bed of swiss chard and some turnips , hopefully that will prolong the chard and then we just dig turnips as needed

if you get some chickens they will chase the rabbits away…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

So I wanted to check the PH run off yesterday as I had trouble with one of my plants. Darn it my pen was broken so I did it the old fashion way with PH drops and samples of water in, water out and soil. Took forever but noticed my PH runoff was super low. I never liked the pots they were in as most of them had a contraption in the bottom of them where I couldn’t see what was going on. Even tho I just transplanted them a couple weeks ago I transplanted each one again in basically the same size pot in hopes that they wouldn’t be sad looking in a couple of hours from me disturbing things.  The root system I noticed had really taken off much more roots than I though I would see.  Thank goodness they weren’t sad overnight and even grew since yesterday with all that I did to them including adding their first light nutes. Both tents plants are looking good today and will get topped within the next couple days around the festivities and goings on. I don’t under stand the ph thing tho. I will check things again next week


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

The Girl Crush and Hindsight plants seem to be loving life under the spider farmer lights. I topped them today and cut a couple of uglier leaves down at the second node where they started to show problems before the emergency transplant. All the new leaves are growing in good and the node areas are beginning to fill in nicely. Gave them a little drink of nute water I had in the bucket and turned the lights back up to 80% after they did ok in the transplant. I plan to move the lights up to 100% in a couple days


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Deboning the last two autos to put in jars. I’m plenty pleased with the auto tent haul. I haven’t sampled any yet but laid a bud of that whiskey tango on the rolling tray to early sample. Will say thank you to the SpiderFarmer folks for letting me sample their sweet light. I’m looking forward to see what positive effect it will have on my next lineup. 

Will post a smoke report on the autos soon


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Let the burping begin


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

sweet!

say , are those chicken feet?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sweet!
> 
> say , are those chicken feet?


My veggie owl I’ve been toting around for 20 years. An anniversary present from the hubby years ago. I love him  oh yeah the hubby too


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My veggie owl I’ve been toting around for 20 years. An anniversary present from the hubby years ago. I love him  oh yeah the hubby too View attachment 314018





that is freaking awesome!

does his head come off and its a cookie jar?

when I go over to the grow house i will take a photo of my chicken


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

No just a useless Knick-knack but makes my kitchen happy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No just a useless Knick-knack but makes my kitchen happy.




like i always said , a happy kitchen keeps the cook from bitchin’


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Deboning the last two autos to put in jars. I’m plenty pleased with the auto tent haul. I haven’t sampled any yet but laid a bud of that whiskey tango on the rolling tray to early sample. Will say thank you to the SpiderFarmer folks for letting me sample their sweet light. I’m looking forward to see what positive effect it will have on my next lineup.
> 
> Will post a smoke report on the autos soon
> View attachment 314011


Wow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 30, 2022)

checking in on the spider farmer light tent. All four plants are growing beautifully and the two strains Hindsight and Girl Crush are growing at the same speed and height so far so I’m kinda glad about that.




if you see this on someone’s question what’s wrong with my plant. You can ask them did they perhaps accidentally touch the LEDs with that plant for a couple seconds while checking it?  That’s what I believe this to be as it’s just what I did one night before going to bed and woke up to this. The spots are spaced like my lite too so there you go…















all four plants have good inner node growth going on after last weeks topping




weird tho that the PH runoff is still low. My pen is broke so I’ve resorted to the little kit thingy but I’m putting 6.5 in and getting close to 4.0 out. The plants don’t seem to mind at all but I would like to figure out why this is going on. They have only had light nutes and only for a couple weeks. They were like this before I started nutes too which caused me to do emergency transplant to check the roots plus a better pot.




they look awesome tho. I plan to lower them all to the floor today and lower the light which is now running at 100% for a few days


----------



## Carty (Dec 1, 2022)

Hey Subbie...  Your killing it.  Wish I had more room..  I remember filling the bigger jars.. lol.

Your a very fast learner.. and your recent success shows that, I wanted to congratulate ya on that ..  I cannot
wait to get these seeds done so I can ask you to test some for me..  my Gabagoo Auto..  

Your plants are looking amazing..  Hey, try taking 1 of the plants and at week 2 or 3, remove the Cotyledon leaf's (round ones) and the single bladed pot leaf that came out 1st..  sometimes I even take the next node up off also..  depends on light penetration really..  but what this will do is make your plant concentrate it's energies on the upper better branches..    

How is your fan situation, the plants look a bit droopy but the medium looks wet..  increase your air flow to the plants so they all flutter..  but listen to me telling you what to do you old pro...   it's just how I am.

enjoy the fruits of your labor Subbie.. best part


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Subbie...  Your killing it.  Wish I had more room..  I remember filling the bigger jars.. lol.
> 
> Your a very fast learner.. and your recent success shows that, I wanted to congratulate ya on that ..  I cannot
> wait to get these seeds done so I can ask you to test some for me..  my Gabagoo Auto..
> ...


Thanks Carty for your kind comments. I loved growing the autos way more than I thought I would. I really got quite a haul too more so than I thought I could with autos. I’m still burping the jars and they smell lovely too. Will be sampling them soon.  I’ll be ready to try them and your Gabagoo autos again soon maybe when my tent is empty in the spring. Now I have two tents, both of them full with photos I also wanted to try and grow. I wish I had more room as well to grow everything I want to try.
Yes, I could have definitely started trimming a bit earlier. The giant beautiful shade leaves must have blinded me from snipping them off as I was in love with them for a couple weeks but finally had to cut them off a couple days ago. They plants seem to be thanking me for it too each time I unzip the tent to check them out.
I noticed the droopy leaves too thinking they needed a drink but when I inspected them closer they didn’t appear thirsty and did not have that feel of a droopy leaf but more of a downward grow almost claw like but not like claw leaves either thick and hard and healthy not limp at all. I thought maybe it was just the strains I chose this time. Anyway these were the leaves I ended up trimming off and I haven’t seen any more so far growing like that. That may be different as they grow tho…
I’ve been monitoring my PH and have been having trouble with the PH out being way lower than the PH in. For now I’m not doing anything about it and just putting 6.5 in until I see a problem. Sometimes the transplant works it’s way out but I try to keep abreast of the ph thing anyway…. I’m using loaded soil the strawberry stuff I used for the auto grow. I love that soil and have not one gnat in either tent for 3 grows now. I manage my nutes around it since it’s loaded and cut down considerably when I transplant. These will be ready soon for a transplant have to see what I have for pots and maybe call on my friends at Amazon for more. I plan to give them a good trim from the underside after I transplant them or before, then put a net down over them and let them fill it in in hopes they don’t grow too tall for my tent after I turn them on to flower. These plants all have thick stalk stems as big as a kids pencil already and seem very healthy.
thanks again Carty for being my fan. I’m sure a fan of yours and you have taught me so much 

I forgot I have two portable fans that run on high to circulate things around not directed on plants but does cause a bit of movement on the plants. My duct fan I usually adjust higher or lower depending on the temp and humidity. This spider light tent is in the house, my other tent is in the furnace room much warmer especially in the winter.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

Started smoking the auto flowers yesterday. Yesterday we tried the Whiskey Zulu. I was excited to smell a skunky smell when the hubby fired it up. The skunk smell seemed to go away after the first couple of tokes but maybe not for somebody just walking in the room we were in…. The buzz was nice. (I’m usually happy if I get a buzz from my garden no matter how small or large just to know it was not a waste of time). The relaxing buzz carried me thru the gift wrapping session as well as a batch of cookies so I would not call it couch weed. I would rate it over what I call reg weed and do like another name on the jar to choose from.

today we are trying the Trizkit (so far so good). I’ll report on it again later


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)

Variety is the spice(or in your case, the herb) of life…


----------



## Flower (Dec 10, 2022)

I had not looked at this thread in a while. 
You are killing it.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Another two plants ready today. Harvested the other trizkit this morning. Nice and sticky too. This one had smaller diameter but longer buds. And other pan going on the drying rack.
> View attachment 313293
> View attachment 313294



SubG you are getting into a retheme.  I'm thinking next fall I'll have a good stash to play with this time maybe a little hash timemmmmm.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 314267
> 
> checking in on the spider farmer light tent. All four plants are growing beautifully and the two strains Hindsight and Girl Crush are growing at the same speed and height so far so I’m kinda glad about that.
> View attachment 314261
> ...



Looking good SubG you sure have been buzzy this year plus the holidays.  Enjoy


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

Su


SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks Carty for your kind comments. I loved growing the autos way more than I thought I would. I really got quite a haul too more so than I thought I could with autos. I’m still burping the jars and they smell lovely too. Will be sampling them soon.  I’ll be ready to try them and your Gabagoo autos again soon maybe when my tent is empty in the spring. Now I have two tents, both of them full with photos I also wanted to try and grow. I wish I had more room as well to grow everything I want to try.
> Yes, I could have definitely started trimming a bit earlier. The giant beautiful shade leaves must have blinded me from snipping them off as I was in love with them for a couple weeks but finally had to cut them off a couple days ago. They plants seem to be thanking me for it too each time I unzip the tent to check them out.
> I noticed the droopy leaves too thinking they needed a drink but when I inspected them closer they didn’t appear thirsty and did not have that feel of a droopy leaf but more of a downward grow almost claw like but not like claw leaves either thick and hard and healthy not limp at all. I thought maybe it was just the strains I chose this time. Anyway these were the leaves I ended up trimming off and I haven’t seen any more so far growing like that. That may be different as they grow tho…
> I’ve been monitoring my PH and have been having trouble with the PH out being way lower than the PH in. For now I’m not doing anything about it and just putting 6.5 in until I see a problem. Sometimes the transplant works it’s way out but I try to keep abreast of the ph thing anyway…. I’m using loaded soil the strawberry stuff I used for the auto grow. I love that soil and have not one gnat in either tent for 3 grows now. I manage my nutes around it since it’s loaded and cut down considerably when I transplant. These will be ready soon for a transplant have to see what I have for pots and maybe call on my friends at Amazon for more. I plan to give them a good trim from the underside after I transplant them or before, then put a net down over them and let them fill it in in hopes they don’t grow too tall for my tent after I turn them on to flower. These plants all have thick stalk stems as big as a kids pencil already and seem very healthy.
> ...



Subbie I also so am going Carty way.  He has taught me so much.  Aren't Auto's fun.  Your doing great you have so much grow. YeHa


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Started smoking the auto flowers yesterday. Yesterday we tried the Whiskey Zulu. I was excited to smell a skunky smell when the hubby fired it up. The skunk smell seemed to go away after the first couple of tokes but maybe not for somebody just walking in the room we were in…. The buzz was nice. (I’m usually happy if I get a buzz from my garden no matter how small or large just to know it was not a waste of time). The relaxing buzz carried me thru the gift wrapping session as well as a batch of cookies so I would not call it couch weed. I would rate it over what I call reg weed and do like another name on the jar to choose from.
> 
> today we are trying the Trizkit (so far so good). I’ll report on it again later


Wait until they age.  Yummy.  Or did you smoke some aged.  I'm stoned.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

Just finished transplanting these girls in the spiderfarmer light tent. Gave them a good defoliating so they look a lot skimpier now but my hopes are high for them. 



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

I have to get one of those nets...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

They all are not quite ready for the net yet. I put it up now so I wouldn’t crush the plants doing it later (lessons learned from doing it in the past). I like the net. It’s stretchy and big enough for me to double over in my small tent for trellising


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

Just a quick report on the spider farmer tent. Everyone is growing but I’ve been doing some tucking and fimming to try and promote growth other than height. I did see today where each plant could use a bit more thinning underneath so I’ll probably tend to that when giving them some nutes today.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Wednesday at 6:08 PM)

Just thought I’d post an update in the spider farmer light tent. Start of Week 2 of 12/12. Starting to see some flower sites on the hindsite and girlcrush plants. Just kind of a waiting game now. Gave Mr Sub watering directions while I’m OOC. He not a gardener only enjoys the end product and complains about fan leaves in all the trash cans. I’m going with plain sink water to make it easier as the PH thing will put him over the edge maybe  screen filled out pretty nice and I have done a bit more trimming fan leaves shading sites below. I guess I’ll have a better idea next week what they will do…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

